# [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test



## xTc (24. Juli 2010)

*[Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​
*Danksagung*
*Einleitung*
*Testkandidaten*
........*Noctua NF-S12B FLX*
........*Noctua NF-P12*
........*Noctua NF-P14 FLX*
........*Coolink SWiF2 1201*
........*Be Quiet! SilentWings Pure 120mm*
........*Be Quiet! SilentWings USC 120mm PCGH-Edition*
........*Be Quiet! SilentWings USC 140mm*
........*Phobya G-Silent 12 Red LED*
........*Phobya Nano-G 12 PWM*
........*Phobya Nano-G 14*
........*Fractal Design Fan Silent Series 120mm*
........*Fractal Design Fan Silent Series 140mm*
........*GELID Wing 12*
........*Akasa Amber 120mm*
........*Akasa Emperor Blue 140mm*
........*Akasa Apache Camou 120mm*
........*Akasa Viper 120mm*
........*Alphacool Coolmove 120mm*
........*Noiseblocker BlackSilent XL2*
........*NoiseBlocker BlackSilentPRO PL-2*
........*Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-S2*
........*NoiseBlocker BlackSilentPRO PK-2*
........*Silverstone Suscool 121*
........*SilverStone AP121 Air Penetrator*
........*Arctic-Cooling F12 PWM*
........*Sharkoon Silent Eagle SE*
........*Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 PCGH-Edition*
........*Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800*
........*Xigmatek XLF-F1256*
........*Xigmatek XLF-F1455*
........*Xigmatek CLF-F1451*
........*Zaward Golf Fan GII 120A*
........*Zaward Golf Fan GII 140B*
........*Scythe Kama Flow 2 120mm*
........*Scythe GentleTyphoon 120mm*
........*Scythe Slip Stream 120 Slim*
........*Scythe Slip Stream 140*
........*Alpenföhn Föhn 120 Purple*
........*Alpenföhn Föhn 140*
........*Alpenföhn Wing Boost 120*
........*Alpenföhn Wing Boost 140*
........*Xilence 2 Component Fan 120mm*
........*Xilence 2 Component Fan 140mm*
........*Enermax Magma 120mm*
........*Enermax T.B.Silence 120mm*
........*Enermax T.B.Silence 140mm*
........*Enermax Apollish Vegas Blue 140mm*
........*Enermax Everest 120mm*
........*Enermax Cluster 120mm*
........*Aerocool Shark Fan 12cm Blue Edition*
........*Aerocool Shark Fan 14cm Devil Red Edition*
........*Prolimatech Blue Vortex 14*
........*Prolimatech Red Vortex 14 LED*
........*Thermalright FDB 1300*
........*Thermalright TY-140*
........*Cooltek Black Crystal 120mm*
........*Cooltek LED Fan Rot 120 mm*
........*Cooltek LED Fan Blau 140 mm *
*Messungen*
........*Einleitung*
........*Ergebnisse*
........*Top 10 Kühlleistung*
........*Top 10 Lautstärke*
*Fazit*
*Danksagung*​
An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei den vielen Beteiligten bedanken, ohne die dieser Test in der Form nicht möglich geworden ist.  Vielen Dank für die Zusammenarbeit.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank an Noctua für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Bereitstellung ihrer Testmuster.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein weiteres "Dankeschön" geht an Coolink, die mir freundlicherweise ein Muster des SWiF2 1201 zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank an Aquatuning für die zur Verfügung gestellten Produkte von Xilence, Alphacool, Fractal und Gelid.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiterhin möchte ich mich bei Aquatuning/Phobya für die die Bereitsteullung der Phobya-Produkte bedanken.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei Caseking möchte ich mich für die Bereitstellung der Akasa-Lüfter herzlich bedanken.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiterhin möchte ich mich bei Xigmatek und stellvertretend bei Caseking als Lieferant für die Xigmatek-Lüfter bedanken.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiterhin möchte ich mich bei Zaward und stellvertretend bei Caseking als Lieferant für die Zaward-Lüfter bedanken.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch bei Scythe möchte ich mich für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Bereitstellung der Testmuster bedanken.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank an Alpenföhn für die Bereistellung Ihrer Produkte für dieses Roundup.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank an Enermax für die Bereistellung Ihrer Produkte für dieses Roundup.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiterhin möchte mich bei Caseking stellvertretend für die Bereitstellung der Prolimatech-Produkte bedanken.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch bei PC-Cooling möchte ich mich für die Bereitstellung der Thermalright- sowie Cooltek-Lüfter bedanken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Einleitung*​
Grad bei den heißen Sommertemperaturen ist eine gute Kühlung Pflicht – doch eine leistungsstarke Luftkühlung ist nicht immer leise. Meist sind es jedoch die Lüfter, die durch ihre hohe Drehzahl oder die Laufgeräusche negativ auffallen. Nicht immer ist es einfach, einen guten Lüfter zu finden, der zum einen leistungsstark und zum anderen leise ist. Gerade der Spagat zwischen diesen beiden Eigenschaften  ist nicht immer einfach. Was liegt dabei also näher – passend bei den Sommerlichen Temperaturen aktuelle Lüfter unter die Lupe zu nehmen und zu prüfen, welcher Testkandidaten seinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird.
Doch leider ist es nicht so einfach, eine Entscheidung zu treffen, welchen Lüfter man nun kaufen soll. Der Markt bietet eine schier unendliche Anzahl von Lüftern in unterschiedlichen Größen, Farben und Formen an. Der Käufer hat wie immer, die Qual der Wahl. Das Roundup umfasst daher die zwei gängigsten Größen für Lüfter: 120mm und 140mm.Welcher Lüfter sich zum König der jeweiligen Klasse krönen wird, soll der folgende Test klären. 
Wichtig: Zum Anfang steigt nur eine kleine Anzahl von ca. 10 Testkandidaten in den Ring. Im weiteren Verlauf sind aber einige Updates geplant, so dass das Feld der Testkandidaten zum Ende auf ca. 40 Lüfter erweitert wird.
​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Noctua NF-S12B FLX*​
Wie auch beim NF-P12-1300 wirkt die Verpackung des NF-S12B FLX sehr schick und edel. Auch die Vorderseite verfügt über ein kleines Sichtfenster durch das der Lüfter zu erkennen ist. Allerdings fällt hier gleich der sehr große Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Lamellen auf. Wie auch beim NF-P12-1300 lässt sich die Rückseite der Verpackung aufklappen. Dort druckt Noctua einige Spezifikationen und Informationen zum Lüfter ab. Neben dem Aufbau des Rotors wird auch das spezielle Design der Lüfterblätter erklärt. Des Weiteren druckt Noctua auf der Rückseite die genauen Spezifikationen des Lüfters wie z.B. die Drehzahl, den Airflow und den Luftdruck ab.
Auch der Lieferumfang ist zum NF-P12-1300 identisch. Neben einem 5V- bzw. 7V-Adapter liegt auch ein 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Adapter bei. Die erwähnten vier Entkoppler und Schrauben des NF-P12-1300 sind auch beim NF-S12B FLX enthalten. Die restlichen Details können der Tabelle entnommen werden:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch gelten die gleichen Punkte wie beim NF-P12-1300. Durch die spezielle und sehr seltene Farbgebung ist der NF-S12B FLX ein echter Blickfänger. Der optisch größte Unterschied zum NF-P12-1300 ist allerdings der Abstand der einzelnen Lüfter-Lamellen. Die einzelnen Lamellen sind wesentlich schmaler und weisen einen größeren Abstand zueinander auf. Besonders auffällig sind auch die Kanten der einzelnen Lamellen. Durch das spezielle Design soll der Lüfter deutlich leiser als sein Vorgänger (NF-S12)  sein. Die Fördermenge und der Luftdruck sollen durch das spezielle Design hingegen verbessert sein. Abschließend noch ein Wort zur Verarbeitung. Diese ist wie auch schon beim NF-P12-1300 auf sehr hohem Niveau: Noctua hat hier wirklich vorzügliche Arbeit geleistet. Das Kabel des Lüfters ist ebenfalls mit einem blickdichten und gummiartigen Sleeve überzogen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Noctua NF-P12-1300*​
Auch der zweite Testkandidat kommt aus dem Hause Noctua und tritt der in der 120mm Klasse an. Noctua verkauft den NF-P12-1300 in einer sehr schicken und edel wirkenden Pappverpackung. Auf der Vorderseite verfügt die Verpackung über ein kleines Sichtfenster, so dass der Lüfter sichtbar ist. Das Besondere an der Verpackung ist, das sich die Rückseite aufklappen lässt. Dort druckt Noctua viele Spezifikationen und Informationen zum Lüfter ab. Neben dem Aufbau des Rotors wird auch das spezielle Design der Lüfterblätter erklärt. Des Weiteren druckt Noctua auf der Rückseite die genauen Spezifikationen des Lüfters wie z.B. die Drehzahl, den Airflow und die Laustärke ab.
Der Lieferumfang enthält neben vier Entkopplern auch vier Montageschrauben. Zusätzlich zu den Schrauben und Entkopplern legt Noctua noch einen 7V- bzw. 5V-Adapter bei. Ein 3-Pin-zu4-Pin-Adapter liegt ebenfalls bei. Die weiteren Spezifikationen des NF-S12B FLX können der Tabelle entnommen werden:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch ist der NF-P12-1300 wirklich eine Seltenheit und aufgrund seiner äußerst ungewöhnlichen Farbgebung ein echter Blickfang. Damit sich der Propeller farblich vom Gehäuse absetzt, ist er in einem sehr dunklen braun gehalten. Je nach Sonneneinstrahlung schimmert der Propeller auch leicht rötlich.  Das Gehäuse bietet mit seinem beige-braun-Ton einen deutlichen Kontrast. Im Vergleich zum NF-S12B FLX von Noctua ist der Lamellenabstand deutlich kleiner. Auch die Zacken an den einzelnen Lamellen sind auffällig. Diese sollen aber dafür sorgen, dass der Lüfter bei gleicher Leistung deutlich ruhiger läuft als Produkte anderer Hersteller. Neben der guten Verarbeitung ist noch hinzuzufügen, dass das Kabel des Lüfters mit einem blickdichten aber gummiartigen Sleeve überzogen ist.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Noctua NF-P14 FLX*​
Mit dem NF-P14 FLX schickt Noctua den großen Bruder des NF-P12-1300 in der 140mm Klasse ins Rennen. Auch wie auch schon bei den zwei anderen Noctua-Lüftern wirkt die Verpackung sehr schick und edel. Die Vorderseite wird durch eine Zeichnung des Lüfters geschmückt. Auch hier ermöglich ein kleines Sichtfenster einen Blick auf den Lüfter. Wie zu erwarten lässt sich auch beim NF-P14 FLX die Rückseite der Verpackung aufklappen. Neben den Spezifikationen druckt Noctua auf der Rückseite noch einige Beschreibungen zum Aufbau des Rotors und des Strömungsverhalten der einzelnen Lamellen ab. Die Angabe der Drehzahl, bzw. die Angabe des Luftdrucks und der Fördermenge findet der Käufer auch vor.
Neben der Verpackung lassen sich auch Parallelen beim Lieferumfang feststellen. Neben vier Entkopplern, die farblich zum Propeller passen, liegen noch vier Befestigungsschrauben bei. Da der Lüfter aufgrund seiner Bohrungen zu 120mm und 140mm Vorrichtungen passt, liegen entsprechende Adapter bei. Der obligatorische 5V-, 7V- und 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Adaoter sind natürlich auch im Lieferumfang enthalten.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch beim NF-P14 FLX bleibt Noctua seinem außergewöhnlichen Farbschema treu. Wie auch schon bei den 120mm Lüftern ist der Propeller farblich in einem sehr dunklen braun gehalten. Der Rahmen hingegen in einem beige-braun-Ton. Das Besondere am NF-P14 FLX sind allerdings seine Befestigungsmöglichkeiten. Durch den speziellen runden Rahmen ist es möglich, den Lüfter ohne Probleme an 120mm Vorrichtungen zu befestigen. Und wer den Lüfter doch an einer 140mm Vorrichtung verbauen möchte, für den liegen spezielle Adapter bei. Wie auch bei den anderen Lüftern von Noctua ist die Verarbeitung auf einem sehr guten Niveau. Neben der guten Verarbeitung ist noch hinzuzufügen, dass das Kabel des Lüfters mit einem blickdichten aber gummiartigen Sleeve überzogen ist.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Coolink SWiF2 1201*​
Coolinks einziger Vertreter im Roundup geht in der 120mm Klasse an den Start. Der SWiF2 1201 wird ähnlich wie die Lüfter von Noctua in einer sehr guten Pappverpackung verkauft. Das kleine Sichtfenster in der Vorderseite der Verpackung ermöglicht einen direkten Blick auf den Propeller des Lüfters. Durch das kleine Sichtfenster ist auch direkt die interessante Farbgebung des Lüfters zu erspähen. Auf der Rückseite druckt Coolink einige Spezifikationen des SWiF2 1201 wie z.B. die Drehzahl und die Lautstärke ab. Weiterhin veranschaulicht eine kleine Grafik, welchen Leistungs- /Lautstärke-Vorteil der SWiF2 1201 gegenüber seinem Vorgänger dem SWiF 120 hat. 
Der Lieferumfang fällt im Vergleich zu anderen Lüftern eher Mittelmäßig aus. Neben vier Montageschrauben liegen dem Lüfter noch vier Entkoppler bei. Diese passen farblich aber ideal zum Propeller des Lüfters.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Sachen Optik geht Coolink einen identischen Weg wie Noctua. Durch die besonders auffällige Farbgebung ist der SWiF2 1201 recht auffällig und einzigartig. Die Kombination des dunkel-grauen Rahmen und des grün/gelben Propellers ist ein echter Blickfänger. Bei der Bauform der Propeller setzt Coolink auf solide und bewährte Technik und verzichtet im gleichen Zug auf ausgefeilte Spielereien. Dank der UV-aktiven Farbe leuchtet der Propeller sobald er mit UV-Licht angestrahlt wird, in einem dunklen Grünton. Auch das Kabel bekommt eine Ummantelung von Cooling spendiert. Diese lässt sich aber nicht wirklich als „Sleeve“ bezeichnen sondern wirkt eher wie ein langes Stück Schrumpfschlauch. Für kommende Modelle ist es an dieser Stelle wünschenswert, das Coolink bei kommenden Lüftern zu richtigem „Sleeve“ greift.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Be Quiet! SilentWings Pure 120mm*​
Be Quiet! SilentWings Pure alias Be Quiet! SilentWings USC light. Die “Pure”-Serie von Be Quiet” stellt die Einsteiger-Modelle der „SilentWings“-Serie“ dar. Im Vergleichstest geht die 120mm Variante an den Start. Der Lüfter ist weiterhin auch noch in 80 bzw. 92mm zu haben. Die Verpackung des SilentWings Pure 120mm ist eher schlicht. Auf der Vorderseite des kleinen schwarzen Kartons druckt Be Quiet eine Zeichnung des Lüfters ab. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung beschreibt Be Quiet die besondere Form der Lamellen, die für einen besonders effektiven Luftfluss sorgen sollen. Weiterhin werden die Spezifikationen des Lüfters abgedruckt. Dazu gehören z.B. die Drehzahl, die Abmessungen und die Lautstärke.
„Pure“ oder auch Pur ist der Lieferumfang des Lüfters. Hier gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, außer dass dem Lüfter fünf Montageschrauben beiliegen. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Herstellern legt Be Quiet eine Ersatzschraube bei. Entkoppler oder Adapter sucht man vergeblich.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch unterscheidet sich der SilentWings Pure 120mm deutlich von seinen großen Brüdern aus der USC-Serie. Einzig der Propeller ist identisch, das Gehäuse des Lüfters wurde vollständig überarbeitet. Von den Innovationen aus der USC-Serie ist nicht viel übrig geblieben. So ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass das Gehäuse an das eines gewöhnlichen Gehäuselüfters erinnert. Der Propeller ist dagegen unverändert und weist die gleichen Merkmale auf. Um den Lüfter so günstig wie möglich verkaufen zu können, verzichtet Be Quiet ebenfalls auf ein gesleevtes Lüfterkabel.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Be Quiet! SilentWings USC 120mm PCGH-Edition*​
Im Gegensatz zum normalen SilentWings USC 120mm, bei der der Lüfter und die Verpackung schwarz sind, kommt die PCGH-Edition in Schneeweiß daher. Die Vorderseite der Verpackung ziert ein Aufdruck, dass es sich um die PCGH-Edition des Lüfters handelt. Durch ein kleines Sichtfenster in der Vorderseite, lässt sich der Lüfter direkt betrachten. Des Weiteren lässt sich die Vorderseite der Verpackung aufklappen. Dort beschreibt Be Quiet! den speziellen Propeller und die Vorteile der Lamellenform. Auf der Rückseite findet der Käufer eine Auflistung der Spezifikationen. Zu diesen gehörten die Angabe der Drehzahl, die Lautstärke und z.B. der Airflow.
Der Lieferumfang enthält neben den obligatorischen Befestigungsschrauben und Entkopplern noch ein 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Adapter. Wie auch beim SilentWings Pure 120mm legt Be Quiet eine fünfte Schraube bzw. Entkoppler als Ersatz bei. Ein 7V-Adapter ist ebenfalls enthalten. Der zusätzliche 5V-Adapter liegt allerdings nur bei der PCGH-Edition bei. Der normale SilentWings USC 120mm muss auf diesen verzichten. ​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vollständig weiße Lüfter sind selten. Daher ist es kein Wunder, dass der Lüfter in der PCGH-Edition besonders auffällig ist. Hier muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ob Ihm der Lüfter gefällt oder nicht. Bei dem Gehäuse und der Entkopplung hat sich Be Quiet allerdings etwas Besonderes einfallen lassen. Anstatt auf ein standardmäßiges Lüftergehäuse zu setzten, hat Be Quiet! ein spezielles Gehäuse entwickelt, dass den Lüfter durch eine Gummierung vom Gehäuse trennt. Damit der Lüfter im verschraubten Zustand so wenig Vibrationen wie möglich überträgt, ist auch die Befestigungsvorrichtung aus Gummi. In Sachen Innovationen muss man vor Be Quiet! wirklich den Hut ziehen, da sie sich mit der Entkopplung etwas wirklich Besonderes einfallen lassen haben. Allerdings kann es bei einigen Prozessorkühlern zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen, da die Halteklammern nicht an die spezielle  Gummientkopplung passen. Leider hat Be Quiet! etwas verschlafen, das Lüfterkabel auch weiß zu sleeven.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Be Quiet! SilentWings USC 140mm*​
Auch in der 140mm Klasse darf ein Vertreter der Innovativen SilentWings-Serie nicht fehlen. Der SilentWings USC 140mm ist nichts anderes als ein vergrößerter SilentWings USC 120mm. Allerdings orientiert sich das Farbschema im Gegensatz zur PCGH-Edition an der eigentlichen schwarzen Farbgebung. So ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass auch die Verpackung des Lüfters schwarz ist. Die Vorderseite verfügt wie bei der 120mm Version über ein Sichtfenster durch dass der Lüfter zu erspähen ist. Weiterhin lässt sich die Vorderseite der Verpackung aufklappen. Dort beschreibt Be Quiet! den speziellen Propeller und die Vorteile der besonderen Lamellenform. Auf der Rückseite findet der Käufer eine Auflistung der Spezifikationen. Zu diesen gehörten die Angabe der Drehzahl, der Abmessungen und z.B. der Lieferumfang.
Der Lieferumfang des SilentWings USC 140mm enthält neben den fünf Entkopplern auch fünf Montageschrauben. Das fünfte Exemplar dient jeweils als Ersatz. Zusätzlich liegen noch ein 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin sowie ein 7V-Adapter bei.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Farblich wirkt der SilentWings USC 140mm durch seine triste Farbgebung etwas langweilig. Be Quiet hätte den Lüfter mit wenigen Änderungen deutlich hübscher gestalten können. Zum Beispiel hätte man die Gummihalterungen sowie den Gummirahmen orange(passend zum Be Quiet! Schriftzug)  färben können. Das Lüftergehäuse sowie die Art und Weise den Lüfter vom Gehäuse zu entkoppeln ist dagegen sehr genial und praktisch. Der Lüfter soll durch die Gummierung so wenig wie möglich Vibrationen an das Gehäuse übertagen, und so deutlich ruhiger laufen. Allerdings kann es bei einigen Prozessorkühlern zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen, da die Halteklammern nicht an die spezielle  Gummientkopplung passen. Passend zur Farbgebung des Lüfters ist das Lüfterkabel mit schwarzem Sleeve ummantelt.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Phobya G-Silent 12 Red LED*​
Phobya – ein Hersteller der eigentlich für seine Wasserkühlungs-Artikel bekannt ist, bietet mittlerweile auch Lüfter an. Primär richten sich die Lüfter natürlich an diejenigen, die eine Wasserkühlung betreiben und die Radiatoren mit Phobya-Lüftern bestücken möchten. Jedoch lassen sich die Lüfter auch als Gehäuse- bzw. Lüfter für den Prozessorkühler verwenden. Der G-Silent 12 Red LED stellt das Einsteigermodell da und geht in der 120mm Klasse an den Start. Das Design der Verpackung ähnelt der Webseite von Phobya stark. Auf der Vorderseite verfügt die Verpackung über ein kleines Sichtfenster, durch dass der Lüfter sichtbar ist. Auf der Rückseite druckt Phobya die Spezifikationen wie z.B. die Drehzahl und die Lautstärke ab. Weiterhin findet der Käufer noch eine kleine Produktbeschreibung vor.
Zum Lieferumfang des G-Silent 12 Red LED lässt sich nicht viel sagen. Das liegt allerdings daran, dass es keinen Lieferumfang gibt. Nicht einmal Montageschrauben sind enthalten.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade im Dunkeln ist der G-Silent 12 Red LED ein Hingucker. Die vier roten LEDs lassen den durchsichtigen Rahmen des Lüfter in einem hellen Rot-Ton erleuchten. Passend dazu ist der Propeller des Lüfters rot gefärbt. Auch auf spezielle Raffinessen zur Entkopplung verzichtet Phobya. Allerdings merkt man daran, dass sich der Lüfter primär für den Einsatz an Radiatoren richtet. Passend zum durchsichtigem Gehäuse des Lüfters spendiert Phobya dem G-Silent 12 Red LED ein weiß gesleevtes Anschlusskabel.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Phobya Nano-G 12 PWM*​
Der zweite Testkandidat aus dem Hause Phobya hört auf den Namen „Nano-G 12 PWM“. Der Nano-G 12 PWM verfügt im Gegensatz zum G-Silent 12 Red LED über ein hochwertigeres und besseres Lager, was für mehr Laufruhe sorgen soll. Die Verpackung des Nano-G 12 PWM ist nahezu identisch mit der des G-Silent 12 Red LED. Das Sichtfenster in der Vorderseite der Verpackung wurde 1:1 übernommen. Gleiches gilt für die Rückseite. Hier findet der Käufer die Spezifikationen sowie eine kleine Produktbeschreibung des Lüfters vor.
Der Lieferumfang des Nano-G 12 PWM unterscheidet sich im Gegensatz zum  G-Silent 12 Red  LED darin, dass dem Nano-G 12 PWM vier Befestigungsschrauben beiliegen. Weiteren Lieferumfang sucht man leider vergeblich.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch unterscheidet sich der Nano-G 12 PWM im Gegensatz zum G-Silent 12 Red  LED deutlich. Zwar verfügt der Lüfter auch über vier rote LEDs, die das Lüftergehäuse beleuchten, allerdings ist dies nicht mehr durchsichtig sondern schwarz. Durch das schwarze Gehäuse wirkt der Nano-G 12 PWM deutlich eleganter als der  G-Silent 12 Red  LED. Der rote Propeller wurde ebenfalls übernommen. Weiterhin verfügt der Nano-G 12 PWM über eine wirklich praktische Besonderheit. Wer die hellen roten LEDs nicht mag, kann diese abschalten. Der Lüfter verfügt über einen Taster, der die LEDs abschaltet. Dieser ist aufgrund des kurzen Kabels aber nur bei geöffnetem Gehäuse zugänglich. Passend zur Farbgebung des Lüfters ist auch das Lüfterkabel mit schwarzem Sleeve überzogen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Phobya Nano-G 14
*​
Phobyas Vertreter in der 140mm Klasse ist der “Nano-G 14“. Der Nano-G 14 ist im Grunde nichts anderes, als ein aufgeblasener Nano-G 12, der etwas größer ist und mit weniger Drehzahl läuft. Auch die Verpackung des Nano-G 14 ist nahezu identisch mit denen der beiden anderen Phobya-Lüfter. Das obligatorische Sichtfenster in der Vorderseite der Verpackung ist wie zu erwarten vorhanden. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung findet der Käufer neben den Spezifikationen eine kurze und knappe Produktbeschreibung vor.
Der Lieferumfang unterscheidet sich allerdings zu den bisherigen Phobya-Lüftern. Beim Nano-G 14 verzichtet Phobya wieder auf die Befestigungsschrauben und legt stattdessen einen 7V-Adapter bei. Weiterer Lieferumfang wie Entkoppler sind leider nicht enthalten.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Sachen „Optik“ erinnert der Nano-G 14 sehr stark an seinen kleineren Bruder. Allerdings verzichtet Phobya bei dem Nano-G 14 auf die vier roten LEDs, die das Lüftergehäuse beleuchten. Der Nano-G 14 verfügt allerdings über zwei andere, sehr nützliche Features. Zum einen wären da die unterschiedlichen Montagebohrungen, die es ermöglichen, den Lüftern an verschiedenen Stellen zu befestigen. Allerdings ist es nicht möglich, den Lüfter an einer 120mm Vorrichtung zu befestigen. Neben den unterschiedlichen Befestigungslöchern verfügt der Nano-G 14 noch über das praktische Feature, dass sich der Propeller des Lüfters entfernen lässt. So lässt sich der Lüfter ohne Probleme und mit wenigen Handgriffen schnell und ordentlich reinigen. Das mit schwarzem Sleeve überzogene Lüfterkabel fügt sich gut in die Gesamtoptik des Lüfters.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## xTc (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup - 10 120mm & 140mm Lüfter im Test*

*Testkandidaten - Fractal Design Fan Silent Series 120mm*​
Der in Deutschland eher weniger bekannte Hersteller Fractal Design schickt mit dem Fan Silent Series 120mm einen Ultra-Silent-Lüfter in der 120mm Klasse ins Rennen. Die Verpackung ist auf der Vorderseite vollkommen einsichtig. Weiterhin kann man der Front entnehmen, dass der Lüfter mit seiner Lautstärke von nur 15dB(A) besonders leise sein soll. Auf der Rückseite druckt Fractal Design die detaillierten Spezifikationen des Lüfters ab. 
Der Lieferumfang des Fan Silent Series 120mm enthält neben vier Montageschrauben auch vier Entkoppler. Weiterer Lieferumfang wie z.B. ein Spannungsadapter ist nicht enthalten.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Sachen Optik gibt es beim Fan Silent Series 120mm kein besonderes Highlight. Fractal Design setzt beim Fan Silent Series 120mm auf altbekanntes und bewährtes. So ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass der Lüfter (leider) wie jeder andere ausschaut. Einzig der weiße Propeller sorgt für einen gewissen Kontrast zum Lüftergehäuse. Weiterhin verzichtet Fractal Design auf spezielle Möglichkeiten den Lüfter zu entkoppeln. Gleiches gilt für die einzelnen Lüfterblätter – spezielle Zacken oder eine optimierte Form wie es z.B. bei den Lüftern von Noctua der Fall ist, gibt es nicht.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Fractal Design Fan Silent Series 140mm*​
Der zweite Lüfter von Fractal Design geht in der 140mm Klasse an den Start. Die Verpackung ist nahezu identisch, mit der der 120mm Version. Durch die großzügige Plastikverpackung ist der Lüfter durch das Sichtfenster zu gut erkennen. Wie auch von der 120mm Version bekannt, druckt Fractal Design auf der Rückseite der Verpackung die Spezifikationen des Lüfters ab. Besonders interessant ist die angegebene Drehzahl. Auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung gibt Fractal Design für den Fan Silent Series 140mm eine Drehzahl von 600rpm an. Auf der Rückseite ist allerdings eine Drehzahl von 800rpm angegeben. Hierbei handelt es sich allerdings um einen Druckfehler auf der Rückseite: die richtige Drehzahl ist 600rpm. 
Der Lieferumfang ist identisch mit des Fan Silent Series 120mm. Neben einem Satz Entkoppler liegen dem Lüfter noch vier Montageschrauben bei.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Sachen Optik gilt für den Fan Silent Series 140mm das Gleiche, was auch für den Fan Silent Series 120mm gilt. Wer einen Lüfter mit Hingucker-Faktor haben möchte, ist besser damit beraten einen anderen Lüfter zu kaufen. Fractal Design verzichtet auf ein spezielles Design und besondere Spielerein. Das Lüftergehäuse und der Propeller sind daher eher Einheitskost. Das Lüfterkabel wird mit schwarzem Sleeve überzogen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - GELID Wing 12*​
Gelid, die in Deutschland nicht ganz so verbreitet sind wie andere namhafte Hersteller, schickt den Wing 12 in der 120mm Klasse ins Rennen um die Lüfter-Krone. Die Vorderseite der Verpackung verfügt gleich über drei Sichtfenster. So ist es dem Käufer möglich, neben dem Lüfter noch die Entkoppler und die Lüftersteuerung zu betrachten. Ein Aufkleber auf der Vorderseite weißt außerdem noch darauf hin, dass der blaue Propeller UV-Aktiv ist. Auf der Rückseite findet der Käufer eine kurze Beschreibung des Lagers und des Lüfters vor. Weiterhin können der Rückseite der Verpackung die einzelnen Details zum Wing 12 entnommen werden.
Gerade mit dem Lieferumfang kann der Wing 12 von Gelid ordentlich Pluspunkte sammeln. Neben vier obligatorischen Entkopplern liegt dem Wing 12 eine kleine Lüftersteuerung bei, mit der es möglich ist, die Drehzahl des Lüfters zu steuern. Dank der Lüftersteuerung braucht Gelid keine Spannungsadapter belegen. Weiterhin liegt noch ein Case-Badge sowie ein Stück doppelseitiges Klebeband bei, mit dem die Lüftersteuerung befestigt werden kann. Der Lieferumfang des Wing 12 lässt eigentlich keine Wünsche offen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blau macht glücklich so heißt es – zumindest bei Gelid. Dank der sehr harmonischen Farbgebung bestehend aus dem hell-blauem Propeller und dem schwarzen Gehäuse, wirkt der Lüfter sehr stylisch. Neben der ansprechenden Optik spendiert Gelid dem Wing 12 noch ein weiteres besonders praktisches Feature. Bei Bedarf lässt sich der Propeller des Lüfters entfernen. So wird der Aufwand bei Reinigung des Lüfter etwas minimiert. Die einzelnen Lamellen verfügen an den Kanten über einen kleinen Spoiler, der den Luftfluss verbessern soll. Passend zur Optik des Lüfters ist das Kabel des Wing 12 mit schwarzem fast blickdichtem Sleeve überzogen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Akasa Amber 120mm*​
Akasa‘s Amber 120mm geht in der 120mm Klasse an den Start. Der Lüfter wird in einer Plastikverpackung liefert. Da die Verpackung zum größten Teil durchsichtig ist, kann der Käufer den Lüfter direkt sehen. Weiterhin fällt Accessory-Box auf, die den weiteren Lieferumfang enthält. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung kann der Käufer die Spezifikationen des Lüfters in verschiedenen Sprachen (darunter Deutsch, Englisch, Französisch und auch Spanisch) nachlesen.
Der Lieferumfang fällt im Vergleich zu anderen Testkandidaten geringer aus. Einzig ein Satz Montageschrauben und ein 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Adapter liegen bei. Anstelle der Montageschrauben wäre es wünschenswerter gewesen, wenn Akasa Entkoppler beigelegt hätte.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die eher seltene Kombination aus durchsichtigem Lüftergehäuse und orangenem Propeller sieht man eher selten, weshalb das Farbschema eindeutig Wiedererkennungswert hat. Designtechnisch wären vier weiße LEDs im Lüftergehäuse das i-Tüpfelchen beim Amber 120mm. Allerdings setzt Akasa bei der Bauform des Gehäuses und des Propeller eher auf altbekanntes. Besondere Innovationen, wie z.B. eine spezielle Entkopplung oder ein besonderes Design der Rotorblätter findet man nicht vor. Leider ist das Kabel des Amber 120mm nicht gesleevt.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Akasa Emperor Blue 140mm*​
Akasa’s Kandidat in der 140mm Klasse stammt aus der Emperor Blue Serie. Die Verpackung ähnelt vom Aufbau der des Apache Camou 120mm. Durch das Sichtfenster in der Vorderseite ist der Lüfter gut ersichtlich. Ein zweites kleines Sichtfenster ermöglicht einen Blick auf die drei verschiedenen Montagelöcher des Lüfters. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung findet der Käufer die Spezifikationen des Lüfters vor. Weiterhin ist noch eine Grafik abgedruckt, die die einzelnen Abstände der Montagelöcher erläutert. So lässt sich der Emperor Blue 140mm an Vorrichtungen mit einem Abstand der Montagelöcher von 115mm bis 125mm befestigen. 
Dem Lieferumfang liegt neben vier obligatorischen Entkopplern noch ein 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Adapter bei. Auf weitere Zugaben verzichtet Akasa.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



´Die Optik des Emperor Blue 140mm hat verblüffende Ähnlichkeiten zum Amber 120mm von Akasa. Wie auch beim Amber 120mm kombiniert Akasa das durchsichtige/milchige Gehäuse mit einem farbigen Rotor. Anstatt eines orangenen Rotors kommt beim Emperor Blue 140mm ein blauer Rotor zum Einsatz. Auch die Bauform des Rotors ist ziemlich identisch.  Akasa verzichtet auf besondere Features oder Eigenschaften wie eine spezielle Entkopplung oder besonderes Design bei den Rotorblättern. Dank drei unterschiedlicher Sätze Montagelöcher lässt sich der Emperor Blue 140mm  flexibel befestigen. Das Lüfterkabel ist leider nicht gesleevt.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Akasa Apache Camou 120mm*​
Etwas luxuriöser und auch etwas teurer ist der zweite Testkandidat in der 120mm Klasse von Akasa. Der Apache Camou 120mm kommt in einer tarnfarben ähnlichen Verpackung. Die Verpackung verfügt auf der Vorderseite über eine Aussparung, durch die der Lüfter direkt sichtbar ist. Weiterhin ermöglicht das Sichtfenster einen der vier Entkoppler zu betrachten. Auf der Rückseite druckt Akasa die detaillierten Spezifikationen des Lüfters wie z.B. die Drehzahl, den Airflow und die Abmessungen ab. Eine Grafik veranschaulicht den Vorteil der speziellen Rotorblätter, die durch die besondere Bauform bei gleicher Drehzahl eine höhere Fördermenge erreichen.

Obwohl der Apache Camou 120mm deutlich teurer und exklusiver als der Amber 120mm und der Emperor Blue 140mm ist, enthält der Lieferumfang nur vier Entkoppler. Ein Spannungsadapter oder weiteres Zubehör ist nicht enthalten.​Das Design des Apache Camou 120mm ist wirklich einzigartig. Besonders die Farbgebung ist sehr auffällig und ein garantierter Hingucker. Die dem Lieferumfang beilegenden Entkoppler passen farblich ideal zum braunen Lüftergehäuse. Der Propeller hingegen erinnert farblich sehr an die Tarnfarbe der Bundeswehr. Akasa verzichtet beim Apache Camou 120mm auf ein besonderes Montage- und Entkopplungs-System. Dank der speziell geformten Rotorblätter soll der Apache Camou 120mm in der Lage sein, mehr Luft bei gleicher Drehzahl zu fördern als vergleichbare Lüfter. Passend zum sehr schicken und edlen Gesamtbild ummantelt Akasa das Lüfterkabel mit einem schwarzen, blickdichten gummiartigen Sleeve. Leider gibt es (noch) keine 140mm Version des Akasa Apache Camou.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Akasa Viper 120mm*​
Akasa’s zweiter “Luxus-Lüfter” Viper geht, wie auch der Apache Camou 120mm, in der 120mm Klasse an den Start. Die Verpackung des Viper’s ist vergleichbar mit der des Apache Camou 120mm. Das Sichtfenster in der Vorderseite der Verpackung ermöglicht einen Blick auf den Lüfter und gibt gleich dessen sehr auffällige Farbgebung preis. Auf der Rückseite erläutert Akasa anhand eines Diagramms den Vorteil der besonderen Rotorblätter-Bauform.  Weiterhin werden die weiteren Features wie die geringe Lautstärke und der PWM-Anschluss erwähnt. Die detaillierten Spezifikationen des Lüfters sind ebenfalls abgedruckt.

Der Lieferumfang des Akasa Viper 120mm enthält nur vier Entkoppler. Diese passen Farblich ideal zum Rotor. Weiterer Lieferumfang wie Adapter oder Montageschrauben liegt nicht bei.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgrund des gelben Rotors ist der Akasa Viper 120mm, ähnlich wie der SWiF2 1201 von Coolink ein echter Hingucker. Weiterhin fällt die besondere Bauform der Lamellen auf. Diese unterscheiden sich aufgrund der geschwungenen Form deutlich von anderen Lüftern. Akasa verspricht sich durch die spezielle Bauform bei gleicher Drehzahl mehr Luftdruck zu erzeugen, als vergleichbare Lüfter. Das Lüftergehäuse des Viper 120mm ist im Gegensatz zum Rotor farblich 0815, bildet farblich aber einen schicken Kontrast. Passend zum Gesamtbild des Lüfters ist das Lüfterkabel mit einem schwarzen, sehr blickdichten Gummi-Sleeve überzogen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Alphacool Coolmove 120mm*​
In Sachen Verpackung gibt es beim Coolmove 120mm von Alphacool nicht viel zu sagen. Der Lüfter wird in einer einfachen Pappummantelung geliefert. Einzig ein Sticker verrät, um was für einen Lüfter es sich handelt.  Die Drehzahl ist auch noch abgedruckt.

So sporadisch wie die Verpackung, ist auch der Lieferumfang. Es gibt nämlich keinen. Keine Montageschrauben, keine Entkoppler, nichts. Der Coolmove 120mm ist somit einer der ganz wenigen Lüfter im Roundup, der keinen Lieferumfang mit sich bringt.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die optischen Eindrücke des Coolmove 120mm sind eher durchschnittlich. Innovationen sucht man vergebens. Alphacool beschränkt sich mit dem Coolmove 120mm auf das wenigste – der Lüfter soll schließlich für Frischluft sorgen. Dennoch weiß die Farbgebung bestehend aus dem schwarzen Rahmen mit dem hellblauen Propeller zu gefallen. Auch die Bauform des Propellers ist nur „Durchschnitt“. Das Kabel wurde mit einem blickdichten und sehr hochwertig wirkenden Sleeve ummantelt.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Noiseblocker BlackSilent XL2*​
Dass Noiseblocker auch preisbewusste Lüfter bauen kann, zeigt der BlackSilent XL2. Spricht man sonst über Noiseblocker-Lüfter denkt man eher an teurere Premium-Lüfter. Damit der BlackSilent XL2 am Markt allerdings konkurrenzfähig ist, müssen ein paar Abstriche gemacht werden. Durch die Plastikverpackung mit Pappeinlage lässt sich der Lüfter direkt betrachten. Auch der weitere Lieferumfang ist direkt sichtbar. Die Rückseite der Pappeinlage enthält die genauen Details des Lüfters. Noiseblocker ist dabei einer der wenigen Herstellern, der die Spezifikationen bis ins genauste auflistet. 
Zu den Abstrichen gehört auch der beschnittene Lieferumfang. Neben vier Entkopplern verfügt der BlackSilent XL2 über keinen weiteren Lieferumfang. Adapter oder Montageschrauben werden vergeblich gesucht.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch beim Lüfter selbst müssen zugunsten des Preises Abstriche gemacht werden. So ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass der BlackSilent XL2 nicht über ein gewöhnliches Lüftergehäuse verfügt. Spezielle Innovationen und Gimmicks zur Entkopplung sind nicht vorhanden. Der Rotor wurde in einem dezenten dunklen blau-lila Farbton gehalten. Optisch wirkt der Lüfter dennoch sehr schick und edel. Das Kabel verfügt über einen sehr hochwertig wirkenden und äußerst blickdichten schwarzen Sleeve.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - NoiseBlocker BlackSilentPRO PL-2*​
Preislich ist der BlackSilentPRO PL-2  fast doppelt so teurer wie der BlackSilent XL2. Der Mehrpreis macht sich schon bei der Verpackung bemerkbar. Anstatt einer einfachen Plastikverpackung wird der BlackSilentPRO PL-2 in einer aufwendigeren Pappverpackung geliefert. Das kleine Sichtfenster in der Vorderseite ermöglicht es, den Lüfter vor dem Kauf schon zu betrachten. Wie auch beim BlackSilent XL2 druckt Noiseblocker eine Menge Informationen auf der Rückseite der Verpackung ab. Zu den detaillierten Spezifikationen gehören z.B. die Drehzahl, die Anlaufspannung und die Lautstärke.
Auch der Lieferumfang des BlackSilentPRO PL-2  ist deutlich großzügiger als beim BlackSilent XL2. Dem Lüfter liegen ein Satz spezieller Montageschrauben und ein Antivibrations-Rahmen bei. Da der Lüfter über ein modulares Kabelsystem verfügt, sind zwei Anschlusskabel in unterschiedlichen Längen enthalten.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch haben der BlackSilentPRO PL-2 und der BlackSilent XL2 sehr viele Parallelen. Vom Rahmen sind beide Lüfter nahezu identisch. Der BlackSilentPRO PL-2 verfügt aber anstatt eines bläulichen Rotors über einen schwarzen Rotor. Besonders vorteilhaft ist das Kabelmanagement, welches Noiseblocker dem Lüfter spendiert hat. Bei Bedarf kann dann entweder das 20,00 oder 50,00 cm Kabel angeschlossen werden. Anstatt Entkoppler kommt beim BlackSilentPRO PL-2  ein Antivibrations-Rahmen zum Einsatz. So ist der Lüfter vollständig vom Gehäuse entkoppelt und überträgt kaum bis gar keine Vibrationen. Wie auch schon beim  BlackSilent XL2 verfügt das Kabel über einen sehr hochwertig wirkenden und äußerst blickdichten schwarzen Sleeve.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## xTc (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup - 10 120mm & 140mm Lüfter im Test*

*Testkandidaten - Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-S2*​
Noiseblocker‘s edelstes und teuerstes Pferd im Stall ist der Multiframe M12-S2. Die Verpackung ist identisch mit der des BlackSilentPRO PL-2. Das Sichtfenster in der Vorderseite der Verpackung ermöglicht einen ungehinderten Blick auf den Lüfter. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung findet der Käufer eine Produktbeschreibung sowie die Auflistung der Spezifikationen vor. Die Produktbeschreibung erläutert, die besondere Entkopplung des leisen Lagers.
Der Lieferumfang fällt im Vergleich mit den anderen Lüftern aus dem Hause Noiseblocker eher dürftig aus. Lediglich vier Montageschrauben liegen dem Lüfter bei.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das besondere Highlight des Multiframe M12-S2 ist sein spezielles Gehäuse. Durch die vier speziellen in das Gehäuse integrierten Entkoppler überträgt der  Multiframe M12-S2 kaum Vibrationen an das Gehäuse. Durch die spezielle Montage soll der Lüfter deutlich leiser und ruhiger laufen. Bei einigen Prozessorkühlern kann es allerdings zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen, da einige Befestigungsklammern nicht passen könnten. Dass hängt allerdings von den einzelnen Kühlern ab. Der Propeller des Lüfters gleicht dem des BlackSilentPRO PL-2. Passend zur edlen Gesamtoptik wurde das Kabel mit einem schwarzen, sehr blickdichten Sleeve versehen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - NoiseBlocker BlackSilentPRO PK-2*​
BlackSilentPRO PK-2 - die 140mm Ausführung des BlackSilentPRO PL-2. Die Verpackung ist bis auf die Größe identisch, zu der des BlackSilentPRO PL-2. Durch das obligatorische Sichtfenster in der Front ist der Lüfter sichtbar. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung  druckt Noiseblocker eine Menge Informationen ab. Zu den detaillierten Spezifikationen gehören z.B. die Drehzahl, die Anlaufspannung und die Lautstärke.
Auch der Lieferumfang des BlackSilentPRO PK-2  ist identisch zum BlackSilentPRO PL-2. Dem Lüfter liegen ein Satz spezieller Montageschrauben und ein Antivibrations-Rahmen bei. Da der Lüfter über ein modulares Kabelsystem verfügt, sind zwei Anschlusskabel in unterschiedlichen Längen enthalten.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch unterscheidet sich der BlackSilentPRO PK-2 bist auf die Größe nicht vom BlackSilentPRO PL-2. Das modulare Kabelsystem wurde übernommen. So hat der Käufer die Wahl, ob er auf das 20cm oder 50cm Kabel zurückgreifen möchte. Anstatt Entkoppler kommt beim BlackSilentPRO PK-2  ein Antivibrations-Rahmen zum Einsatz. So ist der Lüfter vollständig vom Gehäuse entkoppelt und überträgt kaum bis gar keine Vibrationen. Wie auch schon beim  vom BlackSilentPRO PL-2 verfügt das Kabel über einen sehr hochwertig wirkenden und äußerst blickdichten schwarzen Sleeve.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - SilverStone Suscool 121*​
Silverstone’s Leisetreter läuft mit der geringen Drehzahl von maximal 950rpm. Der Suscool 121 ist einer der langsameren Lüfter im 120mm Testfeld und wird in einer Plastikverpackung verkauft. Die Vorderseite ermöglicht dank des Sichtfensters einen direkten Blick auf den Lüfter. Auf der Rückseite druckt Silverstone die detaillierten Spezifikationen des Suscool 121 ab. Zu den Angaben gehören z.B. die Drehzahl und die Lautstärke.
Besonders der Lieferumfang des Suscool 121 ist an dieser Stelle hervorzuheben. Neben den obligatorischen Entkopplern und Montage-Schrauben liegt dem Lüfter noch ein 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Adapter bei. Als einziger Lüfter im Testfeld enthält der Lieferumfang des Suscool 121 einen Temperaturfühler.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein einzigartiges Feature des Suscool 121 ist seine integrierte temperaturabhängige Drehzahlsteuerung. Bei Bedarf lässt sich der im Lieferumfang enthaltene Temperaturfühler anschließen und so die Drehzahl des Lüfters steuern. Der Lüfter ist so in der Lage, die Drehzahl abhängig von der gemessenen Temperatur zu steuern. Die maximale Lüfter-Geschwindigkeit von 950rpm liegt bei gemessenen 60° Grad an. Bei geringeren Temperaturen um 31° Grad läuft der Lüfter nur mit 400rpm. Optisch bildet der himmelblaue Rotor des Lüfters einen schicken Kontrast. Beim Rahmen setzt Silverstone eher auf solides Design und verzichtet auf besondere Spielereien. Das Kabel ist mit einem sehr schicken und blickdichten Sleeve überzogen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - SilverStone AP121 Air Penetrator*​
Silverstone’s zweiter Testkandidat geht ebenfalls in der 120mm Klasse an den Start. Der AP121 Air Penetrator soll sich aufgrund seiner speziellen Bauform deutlich von anderen Lüfter absetzten und für eine bessere Kühlung sorgen. Verkauft wird der AP121 Air Penetrator in einer edlen Pappverpackung, die in der Vorderseite über ein Sichtfenster verfügt. Auf der Rückseite druckt Silverstone wie auch schon beim Suscool 121 die Spezifikationen ab. Neben den Spezifikationen findet der Käufer auf der Rückseite eine Beschreibung des speziellen Designs vor.

Der Lieferumfang enthält neben einem Tütchen mit vier Entkopplern und vier Schrauben einen speziellen Spannungs-Adapter. Der 4-Pin-Adaper enthält jeweils einen Anschluss um den Lüfter mit 5V, 7V oder 12V betreiben.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch unterscheidet sich der AP121 Air Penetrator deutlich von anderen Lüftern. Das „Lüftergitter“ auf der Rückseite soll dafür sorgen, dass die Luft nicht aus dem Lüfter „herauswirbelt“ sondern als eine Art Strahl konzentriert wird. Durch diesen Strahl soll der Lüfter gezielt besser kühlen. Dieser Vorteil würde sich besonders beim Einsatz an einem Prozessorkühler lohnen. Neben den besseren Kühleigenschaften soll das Gitter auf der Rückseite für eine geringere Lautstärke sorgen und als integriertes Lüftergitter fungieren. Auch die einzelnen Lamellen unterscheiden sich teils deutlich von anderen Lüftern. So sind diese im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Produkten deutlich größer und verfügen so über eine größere Oberfläche. Passend zum hochwertigen Eindruck wurde das Lüfterkabel mit einem blickdichten schwarzen Sleeve überzogen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Arctic-Cooling F12 PWM*​
Der erste und einzige Lüfter aus dem Hause Arctic Cooling und ist die PWM-Variante des Arctic F12. Arctic vertreibt den Lüfter in einer schlechten Pappverpackung. Der Vorderseite der Verpackung kann man entnehmen, dass der Käufer 6 Jahre Garantie auf den Lüfter bekommt. An den Seiten druckt Arctic Cooling die Spezifikationen und eine kleine Produktbeschreibung ab. Zu den abgedruckten Spezifikationen gehörten unter anderem die Drehzahl, die Fördermenge und die die Lautstärke.

Der Lieferumfang des F12 PWM fällt eher knapp aus. Neben vier Montageschrauben liegt dem Lüfter noch eine Installationsanleitung bei. Diese Anleitung erläutert die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten,   den Lüfter anzuschließen. Zusätzlich enthält der Lieferumfang noch zwei Case Badges.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Design des F12 PWM ist relativ normal und unspektakulär. Damit sich der Rotor des Lüfters leicht vom Gehäuse abhebt, ist er weiß. Das Gehäuse selbst ist schwarz. Im Vergleich zu anderen Lüftern stehen die Lamellen des F12 PWM relativ steil und liegen enger beieinander. Dank des speziellen Anschlusses ist es möglich, den Lüfter z.B. über einen 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Adapter mit Strom zu versorgen und die Drehzahl dennoch mit einer Lüftersteuerung oder dem Mainboard auszulesen. Bei Bedarf lässt sich das Anschlusskabel für die Drehzahl, aufgrund des speziellen Adapters, auch mit der Stromversorgung über einen Anschluss realisieren. Auf eine Kabelummantelung verzichtet Arctic Cooling.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Sharkoon Silent Eagle SE*​
Sharkoon’s Silent Eagle SE wird in einer schicken Pappverpackung mit großem Sichtfenster verkauft. Ein Sticker auf der Vorderseite weist darauf hin, dass der Lüfter über ein modulares Kabelsystem verfügt. Auf einer Seite der Verpackung druckt Sharkoon zusätzlich die dem Lieferumfang enthaltenen Adapter ab, mit denen der Lüfter angeschlossen werden kann. Auf der Rückseite findet der Käufer noch detaillierte Spezifikationen sowie eine Produktbeschreibung vor.

Besonders der Lieferumfang des Silent Eagle SE weiß zu gefallen. Dem Lüfter liegen drei unterschiedliche 4-Pin-PWM-zu-4-Pin-Adapter Adapter bei, die es ermöglichen, den Lüfter mit 7V, 9V und 12V zu betreiben. Ein weiteres Kabel ermöglicht es, den Lüfter normal mit einem 4-Pin-PWM-zu-4-Pin-PWM-Kabel anzuschließen. Die obligatorischen Montageschrauben und Entkoppler sind ebenfalls enthalten.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn der Lüfter farblich nicht sofort ins Auge sticht, hat sich Sharkoon bei der Oberfläche der Lamellen etwas Spezielles einfallen lassen. Damit der Lüfter eine geringere Geräuschentwicklung hat und leistungsfähiger ist, wurde die Oberfläche der Lamellen wie bei einem Golfball gefertigt. Neben der besonderen Oberfläche verfügt der Lüfter über ein spezielles modulares Kabelsystem. Je nachdem, wie schnell, bzw. mit wie viel Spannung der Lüfter laufen soll, kann das Anschlusskabel gewählt werden. Jedes Kabel verfügt dabei um eine sehr hochwertige und blickdichte Ummantelung in einer anderen Farbe.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 PCGH-Edition*​
Die PCGH-Edition des Silent Eagle kommt in einer einfacheren Plastikverpackung daher.  Durch die Plastikverpackung ist der Lüfter direkt ersichtlich. Einem Aufdruck kann man entnehmen, dass es sich im die PCGH-Edition des Lüfters handelt. Weiterhin schmückt das PCGH-Logo die Verpackung. Auf der Rückseite sind die Spezifikationen sowie eine ausführlichere Produktbeschreibung. Die Besonderheit der PCGH ist die Drehzahl. Damit der Lüfter besonders leise ist, wurde die Drehzahl auf 800rpm reduziert.
Neben den vier Montageschrauben und den Entkopplern enthält der Lieferumfang noch eine Installationsanleitung für die Entkoppler. Weiterhin ist ein 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Adapter enthalten, der über eine zusätzliche Ader verfügt, die das Auslesen der Drehzahl ermöglicht.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch unterscheidet sich der Silent Eagle 800 PCGH-Edition nur gering vom Silent Eagle SE. Der Rotor ist anstatt weiß nun schwarz. Die spezielle Golfball ähnliche Struktur der Oberfläche wurde allerdings übernommen. Durch die besondere Oberfläche soll der Lüfter nicht nur leiser, sondern auch leistungsstärker sein. Das Anschlusskabel wurde mit einem blickdichten gummiartigen Schutz überzogen. Im Gegensatz zum Silent Eagle SE ist das Anschlusskabel des Silent Eagle 800 PCGH-Edition allerdings nicht modular.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 *​
Auch wenn es der Name vermuten lässt, handelt es sich beim Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 nicht um die Non-PCGH-Edition sondern um einen völlig anderen Lüfter. Der Silent Eagle 800 ist Sharkoon’s Vertreter in der 140mm Klasse. Der Name ist vielleicht etwas unglücklich gewählt, setzt sich aber aus der Serie und der Drehzahl zusammen. Die Verpackung des Silent Eagle 800 ist fast identisch zu der des Silent Eagle 800 PCGH-Edition. Der Lüfter wird in einer einfachen Plastikverpackung mit Pappeinlagen verkauft. Durch die Plastikverpackung ist der Lüfter direkt ersichtlich. Auf der Rückseite sind die Spezifikationen sowie eine ausführlichere Produktbeschreibung. Durch die geringe Drehzahl von 800rpm soll der Lüfter nicht nur leistungsfähig sondern auch leise sein.
Neben den vier Montageschrauben und den Entkopplern enthält der Lieferumfang noch eine Installationsanleitung für die Entkoppler. Weiterhin ist ein 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Adapter enthalten, der über eine zusätzliche Ader verfügt, die das Auslesen der Drehzahl ermöglicht. Ein Kabelbinder ist auch noch enthalten.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Sachen Optik ist der Silent Eagle 800 ein Silent Eagle SE, allerdings ohne modulares Kabelsystem. Das Farbschema wurde 1:1 übernommen. Auch wenn die  Kombination aus schwarz und weiß kein direkter Blickfang ist, schick wirkt sie allemal. Die von den anderen Silent Eagle bekannte „Golfballoberfläche“ wurde auch beim Silent Eagle 800 genutzt. Durch diese Oberfläche soll der Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl leistungsfähiger sein. Das Anschlusskabel wurde passend zum weißen Rotor mit einer weißen Ummantelung überzogen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Xigmatek XLF-F1256*​
Xigmateks Vertreter in der 120mm Klasse ist der XLF-F1256. Xigmatek liefert den Lüfter in einer Plastikverpackung aus, die durch das großzügige Sichtfenster in der Vorderseite einen Blick auf den Lüfter zulässt. Auf der Rückseite findet der Käufer die detaillierten Spezifikationen des Lüfters vor. Neben der Drehzahl und der Lautstärke können der Verpackung noch Angaben zur Fördermenge und den Abmessungen entnommen werden. Der Vorteil der durchsichtigen Plastikverpackung ist, dass der weitere Lieferumfang so ersichtlich ist. 
Der Lieferumfang des  XLF-F1256 beinhaltet neben vier Montageschrauben noch einen 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Molex-Adapter. Weiterer Lieferumfang wie z.B. Entkoppler oder Spannungs-Adapter sind nicht enthalten.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn es in diesem Roundup schon einige Testkandidaten mit der gleichen Farbgebung gibt, kann sich der XLF-F1256 von Xigmatek sich deutlich in Szene setzten. Damit die blauen Lüfterblätter optisch auch gut zur Geltung kommen, verfügt der Lüfter über vier weiße LEDs. Die LEDs sitzen jeweils in den Ecken des Rahmens. Da der Rahmen auch teils durchsichtig ist, wird dieser von den verbauten LEDs ebenfalls erleuchtet. Auf weitere, spezielle Eigenschaften verzichtet Xigmatek. Leider wurde darauf verzichtet, das Lüfterkabel mit einem Sleeve zu überziehen.

Wer den blauen Rotor nicht mag, findet im Portfolio von Xigmatek den gleichen Lüfter in drei weiteren Versionen. Die unterschiedlichen Versionen unterscheiden sich dann durch die Farbe des Rotors. Neben blau steht noch orange und grau (etwas heller als der Rahmen) zur Auswahl. Die vierte Version ist dagegen vollkommen durchsichtig.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Xigmatek XLF-F1455*​
Der XLF-F1455 Xigmatek ist der „große Bruder“ des kleinen XLF-F1256 und geht in der 140mm Klasse an den Start. Da beide Lüfter nahezu identisch sind, ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass dies auch für die Verpackung gilt. Auch die Verpackung des XLF-F1455 verfügt in der Vorderseite über ein großzügiges Sichtfenster, was erlaubt, den Lüfter zu betrachten. Auf der Rückseite findet der Käufer die detaillierten Spezifikationen des Lüfters vor. Neben der Drehzahl und der Lautstärke können der Verpackung noch Angaben zur Fördermenge und dem Abmessungen entnommen werden. Der Vorteil der durchsichtigen Plastikverpackung ist, dass der weitere Lieferumfang so ersichtlich ist.

Auch der Lieferumfang des  XLF-F1455  ist vollkommen identisch zu dem des XLF-F1256  und beinhaltet neben vier Montageschrauben noch einen 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Molex-Adapter. Weiterer Lieferumfang wie z.B. Entkoppler oder Spannungs-Adapter sind nicht enthalten.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch wird einigen das Farbschema noch vom „Xigmatek Dark Knight“ bekannt sein. Durch die dunklen Lamellen wirkt der Lüfter sehr unauffällig. Allerdings trügt der Schein. Vier weiße LEDs in den jeweiligen Ecken des Lüftergehäuses lassen den Lüfter im Dunklen erleuchten. Wie auch schon beim XLF-F1256 ist der Rahmen leicht durchsichtig und wird auch von den LEDs erleuchtet. Im Gegensatz zum XLF-F1256 ist das Design der Lamellen auffällig. Diese sind wesentlich schmaler und stehen in einem steileren Winkel. Durch die spezielle Bauform ist zwischen den einzelnen Lamellen relativ viel Platz. Wie auch schon beim XLF-F1256 verzichtet Xigmatek, das Lüfterkabel mit einem Sleeve zu überziehen.
Wem das Farbschema des XLF-F1455 nicht zusagt, kann wie auch schon beim XLF-F1256 zwischen drei weiteren Alternativen wählen. Alternativ steht eine Variante mit orangenen oder blauen Lüfterblättern zur Auswahl. Die vierte Auswahl ist vollkommen durchsichtig. Alle Alternativen verfügen über vier LEDs.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​


----------



## xTc (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup - 10 120mm & 140mm Lüfter im Test*

*Testkandidaten - Xigmatek CLF-F1451*​
Der dritte Testkandidat aus dem Hause Xigmatek ist der CLF-F1451 und tritt in der 140mm Klasse an. Die Verpackung des CLF-F1451 ist bis auf die Pappeinlagen identisch zu der des XLF-F1455. Da beide Lüfter nahezu identisch sind, ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass dies auch für die Verpackung gilt. Auch die Verpackung des CLF-F1451 verfügt in der Vorderseite über ein großzügiges Sichtfenster, was erlaubt, den Lüfter zu betrachten. In der rechten oberen Ecke der Pappeinlage (Vorderseite) kann man entnehmen, welche Farbe die LEDs des Lüfters haben. In diesem Fall verfügt der Lüfter über blaue LEDs. Auf der Rückseite findet der Käufer die detaillierten Spezifikationen des Lüfters vor. Neben der Drehzahl und der Lautstärke können der Verpackung noch Angaben zur Fördermenge und den Abmessungen entnommen werden. Der Vorteil der durchsichtigen Plastikverpackung ist, dass der weitere Lieferumfang so ersichtlich ist.

Keine große Überraschung ist der Lieferumfang des  CLF-F1451. Dieser ist vollkommen identisch zu dem des XLF-F1256 und beinhaltet neben vier Montageschrauben noch einen 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Molex-Adapter. Weiterer Lieferumfang wie z.B. Entkoppler oder Spannungs-Adapter sind nicht enthalten.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Gegensatz zu den zwei anderen Testkandidaten aus dem Hause Xigmatek, kann sich der CLF-F1451 aufgrund seiner speziellen Optik in Szene setzten. Der vollkommen durchsichtige Lüfter ist daher besonders für Casemodder interessant. Der Aufbau des CLF-F1451ist der gleiche wie beim XLF-F1455. Das auffällige Design der Lamellen wurde übernommen. Diese sind im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Lüftern sehr schmal und in einem steilen Winkel angebracht. Zwischen den einzelnen Lamellen ist ein verhältnismäßig großer Abstand. Überraschend hingegen ist, das Xigmatek dem Lüfterkabel des CLF-F1451 einen schwarzen Sleeve spendiert.
Da der Lüfter besonders für Casemodder interessant ist, ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass Xigmatek auch diesen Lüfter in verschiedenen Versionen anbietet. Allerdings unterscheiden sich die Lüfter nicht über die Farbe der Rotorblätter, sondern über die Farbe der LEDs. Der hier getestete CLF-F1451 verfügt über blaue LEDs. Alternativ steht der Lüfter noch mit roten, grünen oder weißen LEDs zur Auswahl.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Zaward Golf Fan GII 120A*​
Der in Deutschland eher noch unbekannte Hersteller Zaward schickt in der 120mm Klasse den „Golf Fan GII 120A“ an den Start. Zaward liefert den Golf Fan GII 120A in einer schicken und stabilen Pappverpackung. Das kleine Sichtfenster in der Vorderseite ermöglicht einen Blick auf den Lüfter. Weiterhin lassen sich der Vorderseite der Verpackung einige Details zum Lüfter wie die Drehzahl und die Lautstärke entnehmen. Auf der Rückseite druckt Zaward die detaillieren Spezifikationen ab. Dazu gehören z.B. der Airflow und die Abmessungen des Lüfters. 
Der Lieferumfang des Golf Fan GII 120A enthält neben den üblichen Montageschrauben noch einen Satz Entkoppler und eine Montageanleitung. Weiteren Lieferumfang wie Adapter sind nicht enthalten.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch erinnert der Golf Fan GII 120A stark an die Silent Eagle Lüfter von Sharkoon. Der Aufbau und das Design sind nahezu vollkommen übernommen worden. Einzig farblich gibt es einen kleinen Unterschied. Anstatt den Lüfter in zwei Farben zu halten, bietet Zaward eine vollständig schwarze und eine vollständig weiße Version des Lüfters an. Bei einer so hohen Ähnlichkeit, bleibt eigentlich kein Zweifel, dass einer der beiden Hersteller beim Anderen eingekauft hat. Das von Sharkoon bekannte „Golfball-Design“ der Lamellen wurde auch beim Golf Fan GII 120A 1:1 übernommen. Durch das spezielle Design soll der Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl mehr Luft fördern und dazu noch leiser sein. Damit das Lüfterkabel optisch ins Gesamtkonzept passt, hat Zaward es mit einem weißen gummiartigen Sleeve überzogen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Zaward Golf Fan GII 140B*​
Zawards Vertreter in der 140mm Klasse ist der „Golf Fan GII 140B“. Wie auch beim Golf Fan GII 120A kommt der Golf Fan GII 140B  120A in einer schicken und stabilen Pappverpackung daher. Das kleine Sichtfenster in der Vorderseite ermöglichen einen Blick auf den Lüfter. Weiterhin lassen sich der Vorderseite der Verpackung einige Details zum Lüfter wie die Drehzahl und die Lautstärke entnehmen. Auf der Rückseite druckt Zaward die detaillieren Spezifikationen ab. Dazu gehören z.B. der Airflow und die Abmessungen des Lüfters.
Der Lieferumfang des Golf Fan GII 140B  ist vollkommen identisch zu dem des Golf Fan GII 120A. So enthält der Lieferumfang neben den üblichen Montageschrauben noch einen Satz Entkoppler und eine Montageanleitung. Weiteren Lieferumfang wie Adapter sind nicht enthalten.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Sachen Optik gilt fast dasselbe wie beim Golf Fan GII 120A. Die eindeutigen Parallelen zu den Silent Eagle Lüftern von Sharkoon sind nicht zu leugnen. Zaward bietet den Golf Fan GII 140B in zwei unterschiedlichen Versionen an, einmal in schwarz und einmal in weiß. So setzt sich der Lüfter zumindest etwas von den baugleichen Sharkoon-Kollegen ab. Die bekannte Golfballartige Struktur der Lamellen wurde übernommen und soll in der Praxis für eine bessere Kühlleistung und geringere Lautstärke bei gleichbleibender Drehzahl sorgen. Passend zur Gesamtoptik spendiert  Zaward dem Lüfterkabel eine schwarze gummiartige Ummantelung.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Scythe Kama Flow 2 120*​
Scythe verkauft den Kama Flow 2 in einer durchsichtigen Plastikverpackung mit  Pappeinlagen. Durch die Plastikverpackung ist die Front nicht verdeckt und der Lüfter direkt sichtbar. Praktischerweise kann man der Vorderseite gleich einige Spezifikationen des Lüfters entnehmen. Dazu gehören z.B. die Lautstärke und die Drehzahl. Auf der Rückseite ist eine ausführliche Tabelle mit den Spezifikationen abgedruckt. Die Tabelle enthält neben den Angaben zur Drehzahl und Lautstärke auch noch Angaben zur Fördermenge, dem Gewicht und der Lebensdauer des Lüfters. Eine weitere Grafik erklärt das spezielle Lager, welches aufgrund einer optimierten Bauform besonders leise und langlebig sein soll.
Der Lieferumfang des Kama Flow 2 ist typisch für Scythe und enthält neben einem 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Molex-Adapter auch noch einen Satz Montageschrauben. Entkoppler liegen leider keine bei.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch ist der Kama Flow 2 eher unscheinbar und schlicht. Scythe verzichtet auf großartige Spielereien und setzt auf bewährte Technik. So ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass der Kama Flow 2 dem alten S-Flex sehr ähnlich sieht. Auch wenn der Kama Flow 2 sehr robust wirkt, seine Verarbeitung ist wirklich sehr gut. Das Design des Lüftergehäuses und der Lamellen ist hingegen funktional und unauffällig. Da sich Scythe, wie schon erwähnt auf das Wesentliche konzentriert, verfügt das Lüfterkabel auch über keine Ummantelung.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Scythe GentleTyphoon 120*​
Scythe’s zweiter Vertreter in der 120mm Klasse ist der GentleTyphoon 120. Die Verpackung des GentleTyphoon 120 ist fast identisch mit der des Kama Flow 2. Aufgrund der durchsichtigen Plastikverpackung mit Pappeinlagen ist der Lüfter direkt sichtbar. Weiterhin kann man der Vorderseite der Verpackung, wie beim Kama Flow 2, einige Spezifikationen des Lüfters wie z.B. die Drehzahl und die Fördermenge entnehmen. Eine Tabelle auf der Rückseite der Verpackung enthält die weiteren Spezifikationen wie z.B. die Drehzahl, die Lautstärke und das Gewicht. Mit 200 Gramm ist der GentleTyphoon 120 allerdings kein Leichtgewicht. Wie auch beim Kama Flow 2 erläutert eine Grafik das besonders leise Lager: durch einen speziellen neu entwickelten Motor soll der Lüfter nicht nur leiser sondern auch leistungsfähiger sein.
Der Lieferumfang des GentleTyphoon 120 ist nahezu Scythe typisch. Neben vier Montageschrauben liegt noch ein 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Molex-Adapter bei. Dank eines weiteren Kabels,  lässt sich mittels dem beigelegtem Adapter die Drehzahl mit zwei Endgeräten (Mainboard und Lüftersteuerung) auslesen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Sachen „Optik“ reiht sich der GentleTyphoon 120 nicht in das für Scythe typische Design-Schema ein. Farblich hebt Scythe den Propeller durch ein helles grau hervor, der Rahmen ist schwarz. Weiterhin wirkt der GentleTyphoon 120 sehr massiv und robust, was nicht zuletzt an der dicken Propellernarbe und den einzelnen Lamellen liegt. Dennoch ist der Lüfter gut verarbeitet und weist keine Mängel auf. 
Aufgrund der massiven und robusten Bauweise ist der GentleTyphoon 120 mit seinen 200 Gramm einer der schwersten Lüfter in diesem Roundup. Wer vor hat, den Lüfter nachträglich mit Entkopplern zu versehen wird aufgrund des Tunnels zwischen den einzelnen Montagelöchern leichte Probleme bekommen. Die Tunnel sind zwar an einer Seite etwas geöffnet, dennoch ist es eine ziemliche Fummelarbeit, die Entkoppler dazwischen zu bekommen. Wie auch bei allen anderen Lüftern im Portfolio, verzichtet Scythe darauf, das Anschlusskabel des GentleTyphoon 120 zu sleeven.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Scythe Slip Stream 120mm Slim*​
Scythes dritter Vertreter in der 120mm Kategorie ist der Slip Stream 120mm Slim. Wie auch schon bei den anderen Lüftern aus dem Hause erwähnt, wird der Lüfter in einer Plastikverpackung mit Pappeinlagen verkauft. Aufgrund der durchsichtigen Plastikverpackung mit Pappeinlagen ist der Lüfter direkt sichtbar. Weiterhin kann man der Vorderseite Verpackung, wie beim Kama Flow 2 bzw. GentleTyphoon 120, einige Spezifikationen des Lüfters wie z.B. die Drehzahl und die besonders geringe Höhe von nur 12mm entnehmen. Eine Tabelle auf der Rückseite der Verpackung enthält die weiteren Spezifikationen wie z.B. die Drehzahl, die Lautstärke und das Gewicht. Mit 84 Gramm ist der Slip Stream 120mm Slim mit einer der leichtesten Lüfter im Roundup.
Der Lieferumfang ist wie bei Scythe üblich: ein Satz Montageschrauben und ein 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Molex-Adapter.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgrund der geringen Bauhöhe von nur 12mm ist der Slip Stream 120mm Slim nur halb so dick wie übliche 120mm Lüfter (25mm) und eignet sich ideal für kleine/flache HTPC-Gehäuse. Alternativ lässt sich der Slip Stream 120mm Slim auch als Lüfter für HTPC-Kühler verwenden. Aufgrund der technischen Gegebenheiten und der geringeren Oberfläche, ist der Slip Stream 120mm Slim nicht so leistungsstark wie seine dickeren Brüder. Für gleiche Kühlleistung mit vergleichbaren Lüftern wären eine viel höhere Drehzahl und eine daraus resultierende Laustärke unvermeidbar. Dennoch ist der Slip Stream 120mm Slim in der Lage auch hitzige Prozessoren angenehm kühl zu halten, auch wenn er leichte Abstriche machen muss. Die Verarbeitung und Materialgüte ist wie bei Scythe üblich auf einem sehr hohen Niveau und weist keine Mängel auf. Wie zu erwarten spendiert Scythe dem Anschlusskabel des Slip Stream 120mm Slim keine Ummantelung.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Scythe Slip Stream 140*​
Scythe’s Abgesandter in der 140mm Klasse ist der Slip Stream 140 und tritt in die Fußstapfen der erfolgreichen Kaze Maru Modelle. Wie auch schon bei den anderen Testkandidaten wird der Slip Stream 140 in einer Plastikverpackung mit Pappeinlagen verkauft. Aufgrund der durchsichtigen Plastikverpackung ist der Lüfter direkt sichtbar. Weiterhin kann man der Vorderseite der Verpackung, wie beim den anderen Scythe Lüftern auch, einige Spezifikationen des Lüfters wie z.B. die Drehzahl und die Lautstärke entnehmen. Weiterhin kann man der Vorderseite der Verpackung entnehmen, dass der Lüfter für 120mm Bohrungen konzipiert wurde. Eine Tabelle auf der Rückseite der Verpackung enthält die weiteren Spezifikationen wie z.B. die Drehzahl, die Lautstärke und das Gewicht. 
Der Lieferumfang ist identisch zu den anderen Testkandidaten aus dem Hause Scythe: ein Satz Montageschrauben und ein 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Molex-Adapter.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank des runden Rahmens verfügt der  Slip Stream 140 über den gleichen Lochabstand wie normale 120mm Lüfter. Der geringere Abstand der Löcher hat zu Folge, dass sich der Slip Stream 140 auch an Stellen verbauen lässt, wo maximal eigentlich ein 120mm Lüfter vorgesehen ist. Wie auch bei den anderen Scythe Lüftern ist die Verarbeitung des Slip Stream 140 wirklich hochwertig und makellos. Für das Design des Slip Stream 140 steht der kleinere Bruder Slip Stream 120 Model: die neuen 140mm Varianten wurden etwas überarbeitet und sollen noch leiser als ihre Vorgänger sein. In Sachen Optik ist der Lüfter eindeutig als Scythe-Lüfter zu identifizierten. Scythe verzichtet auf farbliche Spielereien und färbt sowohl den Propeller als auch das Lüftergehäuse schwarz. Leider verzichtet Scythe auch beim Slip Stream 140 auf eine Ummantelung des Lüfterkabels.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Alpenföhn Föhn 120 Purple*​
Alpenföhns erster Testkandidat in der 120mm Klasse ist der vom „Brocken“ bekannte Föhn 120 Purple. Alpenföhn verkauft den Föhn 120 Purple in einem einfachen Pappkarton ohne jegliche Aufdrucke. Leider enthält die Verpackung keinerlei Informationen über die Spezifikationen. Angaben zur Lautstärke, Drehzahl und z.B. zur Fördermenge muss man sich im Internet zusammensuchen.
So spartanisch wie die Verpackung ist, ist auch der Lieferumfang. Kurz und knapp, es gibt keinen Lieferumfang. Als Käufer bekommt man lediglich den Lüfter. Montageschrauben oder Entkoppler sucht man vergebens.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besitzer des Alpenföhn Brocken werden den Föhn 120 Purple bereits kennen, da dieser als Standardlüfter beiliegt. Optisch unterscheidet sich der Föhn 120 Purple deutlich vom normalen Föhn 120, der im transparenten/milchigem Look daher kommt. Alpenföhn spendiert dem Föhn 120 Purple ein schwarzes noch teils durchsichtiges Gehäuse und grau durchsichtige Lamellen. In Kombination mit den vier LEDs, die in das Lüftergehäuse eingebaut sind, ergibt sich so eine schicke Optik. Die LEDs leuchten im Übrigen lila und lassen sich bei Bedarf mit etwas Bastelarbeit austauschen. Passend zur schicken Gesamtoptik spendiert Alpenföhn dem Lüfterkabel des Föhn 120 Purple eine Ummantelung, die nicht 100% Blickdicht ist.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Alpenföhn Föhn 140*​
Wie auch schon beim Föhn 120 Purple liefert Alpenföhn den Föhn 140 nur in einer einfachen Pappverpackung aus. Leider kann man der Verpackung des Lüfters keine Informationen über die Spezifikationen entnehmen. Angaben zur Lautstärke, Drehzahl und z.B. zur Fördermenge muss man sich wie beim  Föhn 120 Purple im Internet zusammensuchen.
Im Gegensatz zum Föhn 120 Purple liegt dem Föhn 140 ein Satz Alpenföhn „Case Spätzle“ (Entkoppler) bei. Weiteren Lieferumfang wie Adapter gibt es nicht.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Sachen Optik ist der Föhn 140 aufgrund seiner milchigen/transparenten Farbgebung eher  dezent und unauffällig gehalten. Als Hingucker verbaut Alpenföhn vier blaue LEDs im Lüfter. Diese findet man allerdings nicht im Rahmen, so wie man es erwarten würde, sondern in der Narbe. Weiterhin spendiert Alpenföhn dem Föhn 140 sogenannte „variable Montagelöcher“. Durch die weiteren Montagelöcher ist der Föhn 140 recht flexibel und lässt sich z.B. in Netzteile einbauen, bei denen untypische 135mm Lüfter zum Einsatz kommen. Bei der Bauform macht Alpenföhn wenig Experimente sondern setzt auf ein klassisches Design ohne viele Spielerein. Die Verarbeitung des Föhn 140 ist wirklich ordentlich, allerdings hat Alpenföhn etwas beim Sleeve gespart. Die Ummantelung des Lüfterkabels ist etwas kurz, so dass ca. 2cm nicht ummantelt sind.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Alpenföhn Wing Boost 120*​
Deutlich besser und mit mehr praktischen Features ausgestattet sind die Modelle der Wing Boost Reihe aus dem Hause Alpenföhn. Allein an der Verpackung merkt man schon, dass der Lüfter etwas hochwertiger ist. Alpenföhn liefert den Föhn 120 Wing Boost in einer schicken und edlen Pappverpackung aus, die im typischen Alpenföhn „Gebirgs-Design“ gehalten wurde. Ein Sichtfenster in der Vorderseite der Verpackung ermöglicht den direkten Blick auf den Lüfter. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung findet der Käufer eine Tabelle mit den genauen Spezifikationen des Lüfters wie z.B. die Drehzahl, die Fördermenge und die Lautstärke. Weiterhin werden auf der Rückseite der Verpackung einige Kernfeatures wie z.B. das optimierte Rotor-Design und das besonders leise Lager des Lüfters beschrieben.
Auch der Lieferumfang ist viel umfangreicher als bei den normalen Föhn Lüftern. Neben einem Satz Entkoppler liegt dem Föhn 120 Wing Boost noch ein 40,00cm Verlängerungskabel bei. Damit der Lüfter auch mit geringerer Geschwindigkeit betrieben werden kann, legt Alpenföhn einen 5V und 7V Adapter bei. Praktischerweise sind diese farblich gekennzeichnet und beschriftet: der Adapter mit den weißen Anschlüssen betreibt den Lüfter mit 5V, der Adapter mit den schwarzen Anschlüssen ermöglicht den 7V-Betrieb.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch optisch unterscheidet sich der Föhn 120 Wing Boost deutlich von den normalen Föhn Lüftern. Das interessanteste Feature am Föhn 120 Wing Boost ist aber mit Sicherheit der gummierte Rahmen, der dafür sorgen soll, dass der Lüfter möglich wenig Vibrationen an das Gehäuse oder den Prozessorkühler abgibt. Auch beim Design des Rahmens hat Alpenföhn sich etwas einfallen lassen und setzt auf eine eigene Entwicklung. Beim Rotor verzichtet Alpenföhn aber auf besondere Spielereien, einzig drei kleine Erhöhungen auf den einzelnen Lamellen sollen für eine bessere Leistung sorgen. Neben den Features kann der Föhn 120 Wing Boost allerdings auch mit seiner schicken Optik überzeugen. Die Kombination aus dem schwarzen Rahmen und dem blauen Rotor wirkt wirklich schick. Passend zur Gesamtoptik spendiert Alpenföhn dem Anschlusskabel eine Gummiummantelung.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## xTc (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup - 10 120mm & 140mm Lüfter im Test*


*Testkandidaten - Alpenföhn Wing Boost 140*​
Alpenföhns zweiter 140mm Testkandidat ist der Wing Boost 140. Dieser ist ähnlich wie der Wing Boost 120 deutlich besser ausgestattet als die Lüfter der normalen Föhn-Serie. Die Verpackung des Wing Boost 140 ist bis auf die Größe vollkommen identisch mit der des Wing Boost 120. Alpenföhn liefert den Föhn 140 Wing Boost in einer schicken und edlen Pappverpackung aus, die im typischen Alpenföhn „Gebirgs-Design“ gehalten wurde. Ein Sichtfenster in der Vorderseite der Verpackung ermöglicht den direkten Blick auf den Lüfter. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung findet der Käufer eine Tabelle mit den genauen Spezifikationen des Lüfters wie z.B. die Drehzahl, die Fördermenge und die Lautstärke. Weiterhin werden auf der Rückseite der Verpackung einige Kernfeatures wie z.B. das optimierte Rotor-Design und das besonders leise Lager des Lüfters beschrieben.
Neben einem Satz Entkoppler liegt dem Föhn 140 Wing Boost noch ein 40,00cm Verlängerungskabel bei. Optional ist ein 4-Pin-PWM-zu-Molex-Adapter enthalten, der den Lüfter auf 7V drosselt.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch sind die beiden Wing Boost Lüfter nahezu identisch. Einzig die Größe unterscheidet die beiden voneinander. Neben dem gummierten Rahmen, der dafür sorgen soll das kaum bis gar keine Vibrationen vom Lüfter an das Gehäuse übertragen werden sollen, verfügt der 140mm Wing Boost über zwei unterschiedliche Sätze Bohrungen. Neben den üblichen 140mm Bohrungen ist der zweite Satz auf 120mm Bohrungen ausgelegt. Es ist daher problemlos möglich, den Lüfter auch an 120mm Vorrichtungen anzubringen. Das Rahmen-Design des Wing Boost 120 wurde fast vollständig übernommen, so dass beide Lüfter sich deutlich ähneln. Beim Rotor verzichtet Alpenföhn aber auf besondere Spielereien, einzig drei kleine Erhöhungen auf den einzelnen Lamellen sollen für eine bessere Leistung sorgen. Neben den Features kann der Föhn 140 Wing Boost allerdings auch mit seiner schicken Optik überzeugen. Die Kombination aus dem schwarzen Rahmen und dem blauen Rotor wirkt wirklich schick. Passend zur Gesamtoptik spendiert Alpenföhn dem Anschlusskabel eine Gummiummantelung.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Xilence 2 Component Fan 120mm*​
Liest man „Xilence“, denkt man leider direkt an Gehäuselüfter, die zwar leistungsstark aber tierisch laut sind. Gerade diesen schlechten Ruf möchte Xilence ablegen und schickt mit Lüftern der „2 Component Fan“-Serie (zu Deutsch: zwei Komponenten Lüfter) hochwertige Lüfter ins Rennen, die durch gute Leistung und vor allem durch eine sehr geringe Lautstärke überzeugen sollen. Xilence’s erster Vertreter der „2 Component Fan“ ist der 2 Component Fan 120mm, welcher in der 120mm Klasse an den Start geht. Xilence liefert den 2 Component Fan 120mm in einer stabilen und schicken Pappverpackung. Die Vorderseite der Verpackung verfügt, wie viele andere Verpackungen im diesem Roundup, über ein Sichtfenster. Xilence umwirbt den 2 Component Fan 120mm mit seinem speziell gummierten Lüftergehäuse. Durch das Sichtfenster ist es möglich, den Lüfter schon vor dem Kauf zu betrachten. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung druckt Xilence eine Tabelle, die die Spezifikationen des Lüfters enthält. So lassen sich der Verpackung z.B. die Lautstärke, die Drehzahl und die Abmessungen des Lüfters entnehmen.
Der Lieferumfang des 2 Component Fan 120mm beinhaltet neben einer Installationsanleitung auch ein Satz Entkoppler. Weiterhin liegen dem Lüfter ein 7V- bzw. 12V-Adapter bei. Auf ein Satz Montageschrauben verzichtet Xilence.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch erinnert der 2 Component Fan 120mm sehr an den Wing Boost 120 von Alpenföhn, die Farbgebung mal ausgenommen. Bis auf die Farbe ist der Rotor beider Lüfter vollkommen identisch und unterscheidet sich weiterhin nur durch das Emblem auf der Narbe. Beim Rahmen weisen beide Lüfter allerdings einige Unterschiede auf. Xilence greift beim 2 Component Fan 120mm auf die gewohnte Bauform des Gehäuses zurück, überzieht dieses aber auch wie Alpenföhn mit einer leichten Gummischicht. Diese Gummischicht soll dafür sorgen, dass der Lüfter weniger Vibrationen an das Gehäuse oder den Prozessor-Kühler überträgt. Die Farbgebung aus rot/grau erweist sich als wirklich schick und passt sehr gut zusammen. Passend zur Gesamtoptik des Lüfters spendiert Xilence dem Anschlusskabel des 2 Component Fan 120mm eine gummiartige Ummantelung.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Xilence 2 Component Fan 140mm*​
Der zweite Lüfter aus der „2 Component Fan“-Serie ist der 2 Component Fan 140mm. Dieser wird in einer ähnlichen Verpackung wie die 120mm Version geliefert. Auch die Verpackung der 140mm Version verfügt über ein Sichtfenster in der Vorderseite der Verpackung und ermöglicht so einen Blick auf den Lüfter. Leider verzichtet Xilence gänzlich darauf, ein besonderes Features des 2 Component Fan 140mm  auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung zu erläutern. Der 2 Component Fan 140mm verfügt wie der NF-P14 FLX  von Noctua über 120mm Bohrungen. Der Lüfter lässt sich so problemlos in Gehäuse verbauen, die nur über 120mm Bohrungen verfügen. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung druckt Xilence eine Tabelle, die die Spezifikationen des Lüfters enthält. So lassen sich der Verpackung z.B. die Lautstärke, die Drehzahl und die Abmessungen des Lüfters entnehmen.
Der Lieferumfang des 2 Component Fan 140mm ist identisch zur kleineren 120mm Variante. Neben einer Installationsanleitung liegen dem Lüfter noch vier rote Entkoppler und zwei Adapter bei. Leider verzichtet Xilence auf Adapter, die es ermöglichen, den Lüfter an 140mm Bohrungen zu befestigen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch erinnert der 2 Component Fan 140mm NF-P14 FLX  von Noctua. Gerade das Gehäuse des Lüfters scheint zum größten Teil nachgeahmt worden zu sein. Anders lassen sich die vielen Parallelen wie Bauform und Montagelöcher nicht erklären. Der Rotor des 2 Component Fan 140mm erinnert hingegen sehr an den der kleineren 120mm Version. Als Besonderheit neben der Gummiummantelung verfügt der 2 Component Fan 140mm über 120mm Montagelöcher. Diese ermöglichen es, an Stellen zu montieren, an denen sich ein normaler 140mm Lüfter nicht verbauen ließe. Leider liegen, wie schon erwähnt, keine Adapter bei, die es ermöglichen den Lüfter an normalen 140mm Montagelöchern zu verschrauben. Das gummierte Gehäuse soll dafür sorgen, dass weniger Vibrationen an das Gehäuse übertragen werden und der Lüfter dadurch leiser läuft. Die Farbgebung ist gleich wie bei der 120mm Version. Der graue Rahmen umfasst den roten Rotor und fügt sich so in ein passendes Gesamtbild. Das Anschlusskabel des Lüfters wurde mit einem gummiartigen Sleeve überzogen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Enermax Magma 120mm*​
Enermax’s erster Vertreter in der 120mm Klasse ist der Magma. Die Magma-Serie richtet sich an besonders anspruchsvolle und fordernde Bedingungen, wo besonders resistente Materialien gefordert werden. Enermax liefert den Magma in einer einfachen Plastikverpackung mit Pappeinlagen aus. Durch die Pappeinlagen verfügt die Verpackung über ein besonders großes Sichtfenster, durch dass der Lüfter zu betrachten ist. Weiterhin umwirbt die Vorderseite der Verpackung den Lüfter mit dessen herausnehmbaren Rotor und der „Batwing“-Bauform. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung findet der Käufer eine Erläuterung der „Batwing“-Bauform vor. Weiterhin erläutert Enermax das spezielle „Twister Bearing“-Lager was den Lüfter besonders langlebig machen soll.
Der Lieferumfang des Magmas enthält eine kleine Tüte mit vier Entkopplern und Montageschrauben. Weiterhin liegen eine Installationsanleitung sowie ein 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Molex-Adapter bei.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magma trifft auch gut auf die Optik des Lüfters zu. Besonders der rote Rotor ist in Kombination mit dem schwarzen Rahmen ein echter Blickfang. Weiterhin ist die spezielle Form der einzelnen Rotorblätter auffällig. Diese sollen so wie Fledermausflügel geformt sein und dadurch 20 bis 30 Prozent mehr Fördermenge erzeugen. Ein weiteres praktisches Feature des Magmas ist der herausnehmbare Rotor. Dadurch lässt sich der Lüfter besonders schnell und unkompliziert reinigen. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Herstellern setzt Enermax beim Magma auf ein spezielles Lüfterkabel und verzichtet auf eine Ummantelung. Anstatt der üblich roten, gelben und schwarzen Adern verfügt das Kabel über ein einziges silbernes Kabel und ist so auch für Modding-Vorhaben ideal geeignet.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Enermax T.B.Silence 120mm*​
Enermax’s zweiter Vertreter in der 120mm ist der T.B.Silence 120mm. Die Lüfter der T.B.Silence-Serie zeichnen sich besonders durch geringe  Lautstärke und ausgewogene Kühlleistung aus. Aufgrund der geringen Drehzahl ist der Schwerpunkt aber auf eine besonders geringe Lautstärke ausgerichtet. Wie auch der Magma, wird der T.B.Silence 120mm in einer Plastikverpackung mit Pappeinlagen ausgeliefert. Da die Pappeinlage der Vorderseite den Lüfter nur minimal Verdeckt, lässt sich dieser auch vor dem Auspacken gut betrachten. Auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung umwirbt Enermax den T.B.Silence mit seinem herausnehmbaren Rotor, den Batman-Flügeln und dem sogenannten „Halo-Frame“.   Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung findet der Käufer eine Erläuterung der „Batwing“-Bauform vor. Weiterhin erläutert Enermax das spezielle „Twister Bearing“-Lager welches den Lüfter besonders langlebig machen soll.
Der Lieferumfang des T.B.Silence 120mm enthält einen Satz Montageschrauben. Weiterhin liegen eine Installationsanleitung sowie ein 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Molex-Adapter bei. Entkoppler sind leider nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch erinnert der T.B.Silence 120mm etwas an den Magma. Die Bauform der beiden Lüfter ist nahezu identisch. Der Rotor ist bis auf die Farbe vollständig übernommen worden und lässt sich wie schon beim Magma entfernen. So ist es recht einfach, den Lüfter zu säubern. Die sogenannten  Fledermausflügel (Batwing-Rotor) wurden auch beim T.B.Silence 120mm wieder aufgegriffen und soll für einen 20 bis 30 Prozent gesteigerte Fördermenge sorgen. Ein äußerst praktisches Feature des T.B.Silence 120mm ist sein „Halo-Frame“. Das Gehäuse des Lüfters lässt sich mit wenigen Handgriffen zerlegen und ist so einfacher zu reinigen. Anstatt einer Ummantelung für das Anschlusskabel setzt Enermax auf ein stylisches silbernes Anschlusskabel.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Enermax T.B.Silence 140mm*​
Enermax’s T.B.Silence 140mm ist dessen dritter Vertreter. Er geht in der 140mm Klasse an den Start. Der T.B.Silence 140mm wird, wie auch der kleinere T.B.Silence 120mm, in einer Plastikverpackung mit Pappeinlagen verkauft. Da die Pappeinlage der Vorderseite den Lüfter nur minimal verdeckt, lässt sich dieser auch vor dem Auspacken gut betrachten. Auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung umwirbt Enermax den T.B.Silence mit seinem herausnehmbaren Rotor und den speziellen „Turbine Blade Design“. Auf das „Halo Frame“ Design muss die 140mm Version des T.B.Silence  leider verzichten. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung findet der Käufer eine Erläuterung der „Turbine Blade Design“-Bauform vor. Weiterhin erläutert Enermax das spezielle „Twister Bearing“-Lager welches den Lüfter besonders langlebig machen soll.
Der Lieferumfang des T.B.Silence 140mm ist identisch zu dem des kleineren 120mm Bruders. Neben einem Satz Montageschrauben liegt noch eine Installationsanleitung sowie ein 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Molex-Adapter bei. Entkoppler sind leider nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch fallen direkt Unterschiede zur kleinen 120mm Version auf. Zum einen wäre da, der nicht übernommene „Halo Frame“-Rahmen. Der Rahmen des T.B.Silence 140mm lässt sich daher nicht vollständig auseinanderbauen. Auch kommt ein anderes Design der Rotorblätter zum Einsatz. Der Rotor lässt sich allerdings auch wie bei der 120mm zur einfacheren Reinigung entnehmen. Dafür verfügt der T.B.Silence 140mm über drei unterschiedliche Sätze Montage-Löcher. So ist es möglich, den T.B.Silence 140mm in Netzteilen einzubauen, wo z.B. unübliche 135mm Lüfter zum Einsatz kommen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Enermax Apollish Vegas Blue 140mm*​
Enermax‘s aktuelle Neuheit ist der Apollish Vegas, der in diesem Roundup durch die blaue 140mm Variante vertreten ist. Die Verpackung ist identisch zum Enermax Magma. Ein großzügiges Sichtfenster ermöglicht es vor dem Kauf, den Lüfter zu betrachten. Eine Grafik auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung erläutert drei der sieben unterschiedlichen Modi in denen der Lüfter blinken kann. Eine Auflistung auf der Rückseite ist eine genaue Auflistung mit Bild abgedruckt, in denen der Lüfter leuchten kann. Weiterhin erläutert Enermax das spezielle „Twister Bearing“-Lager was den Lüfter besonders leise und geräuscharm machen soll. Weiterhin sind auf der Rückseite die detaillierten Spezifikationen des Lüfters, wie z.B. die Drehzahl, die Fördermenge und die Lautstärke aufgelistet.
Der Lieferumfang umfasst neben einer Anleitung (Pappeinlage der Rückseite) auch vier Entkoppler. Zusätzlich liegen ein Anschlusskabel und eine Steuerung für die verschiedenen LED-Effekte bei. Montageschrauben sind nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Apollish Vegas verfügt im Lüftergehäuse über einen Streifen mit 18 LEDs, die sich durch die beiliegende Steuerung in sieben unterschiedlichen Modi einstellen lassen. Je nach Wunsch lassen sich z.B. alle LEDs aktivieren oder nur ein Teil, so dass ein Muster leuchtet. Weiterhin verfügt der Apollish Vegas Apollish Vegas über drei Sätze Montagelöcher. So lässt er sich nicht nur an 140mm Vorrichtungen montieren sondern auch an 135mm Vorrichtungen. Durch die unterschiedlichen Abstände lässt sich der Apollish Vegas auch in Netzteilen als Lüfter einbauen. Das Design des Rotors ist identisch zum T.B.Silence 140mm. Enermax setzt auf das renommierte „Turbine Blade Design“ durch  das eine erhöhte Fördermenge erreicht werden soll. Wie bei Enermax üblich, lässt sich auch beim Apollish Vegas  der Rotor mit einem Handgriff herausdrücken. Der Lüfter bzw. der Rotor lassen sich so deutlich einfacher säubern. Das Anschlusskabel des Lüfters wurde mit einem groben blickdichten Sleeve überzogen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Enermax Cluster 120mm*​
Ein weiterer Vertreter aus dem Hause Enermax ist der „Cluster“. Der ideale Einsatzzweck der Cluster-Lüfter ist in Systemen, wo die Lüftersteuerung vom Mainboard über den PWM-Anschluss übernommen wird. Enermax liefert den Cluster in einer einfachen Plastikverpackung mit Pappeinlagen aus. Die Verpackung ist  identisch zu der des Magmas. Durch die Pappeinlagen verfügt die Verpackung über ein besonders großes Sichtfenster, durch dass der Lüfter anzuschauen ist. Weiterhin umwirbt Enermax den herausnehmbaren Rotor und die „Batwing“-Bauform auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung findet der Käufer eine Erklärung der speziellen „Batwing“-Bauform vor. Weiterhin erläutert Enermax das „Twister Bearing“-Lager welches für besonders lange Lebensdauer des Lüfters entwickelt ist.
Der Lieferumfang des Clister‘s enthält eine kleine Tüte mit vier Entkopplern und einem Satz Montageschrauben. Neben einer Installationsanleitung  liegt noch 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Molex-Adapter bei, der es ermöglicht, den Lüfter am Netzteil anzuschließen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch seine schneeweiße Optik ist der Cluster ein wirklicher Hingucker und besonders für Casemodder interessant. Wie bei vielen Lüftern setzt Enermax beim Rotor auf das bekannte „Batwing“-Design. Dank der speziellen Bauform der Rotorblätter soll die Fördermenge des Lüfters um 20 bis 30 Prozent gesteigert werden. Ein weiteres praktisches Feature des Clusters ist der herausnehmbare Rotor. Dadurch lässt sich der Lüfter besonders schnell und unkompliziert reinigen. Weiterhin lässt sich auch der ganze Rahmen des Lüfters in seine Einzelteile zerlegen. Dank des speziellen „Halo“-Rahmens ist der Lüfter in der Lage, durch die Schlitze des Enermax-Schriftzuges Frischluft anzusaugen und so den Luftstrom um 20% zu steigern. Vier weiße LEDs setzten den Lüfter gekonnt in Szene und lassen sich mittels eines Tasters auf Wunsch de- bzw. aktivieren. Passend zur ausgefallenen Optik des Lüfters spendiert Enermax dem Anschlusskabel einen ebenfalls weißen, etwas durchlässigen Sleeve.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Enermax Everest 120mm*​
Ein weiterer Vertreter aus dem Hause Enermax ist der „Everest“. Die Lüfter der Everest-Serie sind die idealen Begleiter für diejenigen, die sich keine Lüftersteuerung anschaffen möchten. Dank der integrierten Steuerung sind die Lüfter der Everest-Serie in der Lage die Drehzahl selbst anzupassen. Enermax liefert den Everest in einer einfachen Plastikverpackung mit Pappeinlagen aus. Die Verpackung ist identisch zu der des Magma‘s. Durch die Pappeinlagen verfügt die Verpackung über ein besonders großes Sichtfenster, durch das der Lüfter zu sehen ist. Weiterhin umwirbt Enermax den herausnehmbaren Rotor und die „Batwing“-Bauform auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung findet der Käufer eine Erklärung der speziellen „Batwing“-Bauform vor. Weiterhin erläutert Enermax das „Twister Bearing“-Lager welches für besonders lange Lebensdauer des Lüfters entwickelt ist.
Der Lieferumfang des Everest‘s enthält eine kleine Tüte mit vier Entkopplern und einem Satz Montageschrauben. Neben einer Installationsanleitung  liegt noch 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Molex-Adapter bei, der es ermöglicht, den Lüfter am Netzteil anzuschließen. Weiterhin sind vier „Blade-Aufkleber“ enthalten, die sich auf die einzelnen Rotorblätter kleben lassen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowohl der Rotor als auch der Rahmen des Everest sind fast durchsichtig. Vier blaue LEDs setzen den Lüfter gekonnt in Szene und lassen sich mittels des angebrachten Tasters je nach Wunsch de- bzw. aktivieren. Somit eignet sich der Cluster durch seine stylische Optik ideal für Casemodder. Wie auch beim Cluster und Magma setzt Enermax beim Everest beim Rotor auf das bekannte „Batwing“-Design. Dank dieser speziellen Bauform der Rotorblätter soll die Fördermenge des Lüfters um 20 bis 30 Prozent gesteigert werden. Ein weiteres praktisches Feature des Everests ist der herausnehmbare Rotor. Dadurch lässt sich der Lüfter besonders schnell und unkompliziert reinigen. Weiterhin lässt sich der ganze Rahmen des Lüfters in seine Einzelteile zerlegen. Dank des speziellen „Halo“-Rahmens ist der Lüfter in der Lage, durch die Schlitze des Enermax-Schriftzuges Frischluft anzusaugen und so den Luftstrom um 20% zu steigern. Neben dem silbernen Anschlusskabel verfügt der Everest noch über einen eigenen Temperaturfühler. Dieser Fühler ermöglicht es dem Lüfter, die Drehzahl selbst zu steuern. An dieser Stelle sei jedoch angemerkt, dass der Sensor an einer Stelle angebracht werden sollte wo er auch wirklich eine deutliche höhere Temperatur verzeichnet. Wer den Everest mit seinem Prozessorkühler nutzen will, sollte den Temperaturfühler am besten an die Heatpipe des Mainboards klemmen. Im schlimmsten Fall ist die Kühlleistung des Lüfters beeinträchtigt, da er nicht auf voller Drehzahl laufen kann.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Aerocool Shark Fan 12cm Blue Edition*​
Auch Aerocools neuste Kreation, der „Shark Fan“ ist in der 120mm Variante vertreten. Aerocool liefert die Lüfter der Shark-Serie in einer Plastikverpackung mit Pappeinlagen aus. Durch das großzügige Sichtfenster in der Vorderseite der Verpackung lässt sich der Lüfter gut betrachten. Ein Schriftzug in der rechten oberen Ecke weist darauf hin, welche Edition des Lüfters in der Verpackung enthalten ist. Auf der Rückseite findet der Käufer eine ausführliche Produktbeschreibung sowie eine Auflistung der Spezifikationen des Lüfters vor. Aerocool umwirbt die Lüfter der Shark-Serie mit der weltweit höchsten Anzahl an Rotorblättern. 
Der Lieferumfang des Shark Fan 12cm Blue Edition enthält neben vier Entkopplern auch einen Satz Montageschrauben. Zusätzlich zum 25,00cm Verlängerungskabel liegt noch ein 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Molex-Adapter bei, der den Lüfter auf 7V drosselt.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den ersten Blick fallen sofort die vielen Rotorblätter des Shark Fan 12cm Blue Edition auf. Kein Wunder, mit 15 Rotorblättern sind die Lüfter der Shark-Serie die Lüfter mit den weltweit meisten Lüfterflügeln. Neben der Anzahl  ist auch noch die Form der einzelnen Flügel sehr auffällig. Spezielle Zacken an den Rotorblättern sollen dafür sorgen, dass die Luft noch konzentrierter durch den Propeller des Lüfters gedrückt wird. Dadurch soll der Luftdruck besonders stark und effizient sein. Farblich bildet der blaue Rotor im Gegensatz zum schwarzen Rahmen einen netten Kontrast. Vier blaue LEDs sollten den Lüfter gekonnt in Szene setzten und so besonders für Casemodder interessant sein. Wer den blauen Rotor des Lüfters nicht mag, für den gibt es den Shark Fan 12cm wahlweise noch mit rotem, schwarzem, oder weißen Lüfterblättern.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## xTc (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup - 10 120mm & 140mm Lüfter im Test*


*Testkandidaten - Aerocool Shark Fan 14cm Devil Red Edition*​
Neben der 120mm Variante tritt mit dem Shark Fan 14cm Devil Red Edition auch ein Vertreter in der 140mm Klasse an. Aerocool liefert die Lüfter der Shark-Serie in einer Plastikverpackung mit Pappeinlagen aus. Durch das großzügige Sichtfenster in der Vorderseite der Verpackung lässt sich der Lüfter gut betrachten. Ein Schriftzug in der rechten oberen Ecke weist darauf hin, welche Edition des Lüfters in der Verpackung enthalten ist. Auf der Rückseite findet der Käufer eine ausführliche Produktbeschreibung sowie eine Auflistung der Spezifikationen des Lüfters vor. Aerocool umwirbt die Lüfter der Shark-Serie mit der weltweit höchsten Anzahl an Rotorblättern. Wie auch bei der 120mm Version sind 15 Lüfterflügel verbaut, die für Frischluft sorgen sollen.
Der Lieferumfang des Shark Fan 14cm Devil Red Edition enthält neben vier Entkopplern auch einen Satz Montageschrauben. Zusätzlich zum 25,00cm Verlängerungskabel liegt noch ein 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Molex-Adapter bei, der den Lüfter auf 7V drosselt.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den ersten Blick fallen sofort die vielen Rotorblätter des Shark Fan 14cm Devil Red Edition auf. Kein Wunder, mit 15 Rotorblättern sind die Lüfter der Shark-Serie die Lüfter mit den weltweit meisten Lüfterflügeln. Neben der Anzahl  ist auch noch die Form der einzelnen Flügel sehr auffällig. Spezielle Zacken an den Rotorblättern sollen dafür sorgen, dass die Luft noch konzentrierter durch den Propeller des Lüfters gedrückt wird. Dadurch soll der Luftdruck besonders stark und effizient sein. Farblich bildet der dunkelrote Rotor im Gegensatz zum schwarzen Rahmen einen netten Kontrast. Vier rote LEDs sollten den Lüfter im Dunkeln gekonnt in Szene setzten und so besonders für Casemodder interessant sein. Wer den dunkelroten Rotor des Lüfters nicht mag, für den gibt es den Shark Fan 14cm wahlweise noch mit blauen, schwarzem, oder weißen Lüfterblättern.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Prolimatech Blue Vortex 14*​
Nachdem Prolimatech den Kühlermarkt erfolgreich erobert hat, soll die Erfolgsgeschichte nun mit neuen Gehäuselüftern fortgesetzt werden. Prolimatech schickt gleich zwei Neuheiten ins Rennen. Der erste der beiden neuen Lüfter ist der Blue Vortex 14. Der Blue Vortex 14 wird in einer schicken Pappverpackung mit Sichtfenster verkauft. Die blauen Akzente auf der Verpackung passen ideal zum Design des Lüfters. Durch das kleine Sichtfenster in der Vorderseite ist der eigentliche Lüfter ersichtlich. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung findet der Käufer eine ausführliche Auflistung der einzelnen Spezifikationen des Lüfters vor. Neben der Drehzahl sind die Abmessungen und die Lautstärke aufgelistet.
Der Lieferumfang des Blue Vortex 14 enthält neben einem 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Molex-Adapter noch einen Satz Montageschrauben. Ein Verlängerungskabel oder ein Satz Entkoppler ist nicht enthalten. Allerdings hätte Prolimatech auf die Montageschrauben verzichten sollen und stattdessen einen Satz Entkoppler beilegen sollen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch wird der neue Blue Vortex 14 von Prolimatech sehr solide. Prolimatech verzichtet auf Spielerein und setzt auf ein solides und funktionales Design. Der hellblaue Rotor des Lüfters bietet einen netten Kontrast zum schwarzen Rahmen. Leider verfügt der Lüfter zwischen den Montagelöchern über Stege. Diese machen den Lüfter nahezu zu allen Entkopplern inkompatibel, was sehr schade ist. Auch bei einigen Prozessorkühlern, abhängig von der Befestigung, kann es Probleme geben. Allerdings leistet sich der Blue Vortex 14 sonst keine weiteren Patzer.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Prolimatech Red Vortex 14 LED*​
Nachdem Prolimatech den Kühlermarkt erfolgreich erobert hat, soll die Erfolgsgeschichte nun mit neuen Gehäuselüftern vorgesetzt werden. Prolimatech schickt gleich zwei Neuheiten ins Rennen. Der zweite der beiden neuen Lüfter ist der Red Vortex 14 LED. Der Red Vortex 14 LED wird in einer schicken Pappverpackung mit Sichtfenster verkauft. Die roten Akzente auf der Verpackung passen ideal zum Design des Lüfters. Durch das kleine Sichtfenster in der Vorderseite ist der eigentliche Lüfter ersichtlich. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung findet der Käufer eine ausführliche Auflistung der einzelnen Spezifikationen des Lüfters vor. Neben der Drehzahl sind die Abmessungen und die Lautstärke aufgelistet.
Der Lieferumfang des Red Vortex 14 LED ist identisch zu dem des Blue Vortex 14. Neben einem 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Molex-Adapter liegt noch ein Satz Montageschrauben bei. Auf ein  Verlängerungskabel oder ein Satz Entkoppler verzichtet Prolimatech leider. Allerdings hätte Prolimatech auf die Montageschrauben verzichten sollen und stattdessen einen Satz Entkoppler beilegen können.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch unterscheidet sich der Red Vortex 14 LED nur leicht vom Blue Vortex 14. Der Aufbau der beiden Lüfter ist nahezu identisch. Interessanterweise verzichtet Prolimatech beim Red Vortex 14 LED auf die Stege zwischen den Montagelöchern. Eigentlich sollen diese Stege für die Steifigkeit des Lüfters sorgen. Es scheint aber so, als hätte der Red Vortex 14 LED diese Stege nicht nötig. Der Rotor und das Gehäuse sind leicht durchsichtig im Gegensatz um Blue Vortex 14. Vier rote LEDs lassen den Lüfter im Dunkeln erstrahlen und machen ihn auch für Casemodder interessant. Die Verarbeitung ist sehr hochwertig und steht der des Blue Vortex 14 in nichts nach.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Thermalright FDB 1300*​
Thermalright verkauft den FDB 1300 in einer schlichten und einfachen Pappverpackung. Die Vorderseite der Verpackung verfügt über ein kleines Sichtfenster, ermöglicht allerdings keinen Blick auf den Lüfter. Einzig der Thermalright-Sticker auf der Lüfternabe ist sichtbar. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung findet der Käufer die Spezifikationen des Lüfters aufgelistet. Dazu gehören z.B. die Lautstärke, die Lebensdauer  und die Drehzahl. Weiterhin erläutert Thermalright das spezielle FDB-Lager (Fluid Dynamic Bearing) was einige bestimmt von Scythe’s S-Flex-Lüfter kennen. Durch das spezielle FDB-Lager soll der Wiederstand zwischen dem eigentlichem Lager und der Spindel verringert werden, so das der Lüfter nicht nur leiser sondern auch leistungsstärker ist.
Den Lieferumfang sucht man bei Thermalright‘s FDB 1300 leider vergeblich. Weder Montageschrauben noch Entkoppler sind enthalten. Letzteres wäre allerdings sehr wünschenswert.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch ist der FDB 1300 eher unscheinbar und schlicht. Allerdings entpuppt er sich bei genauerem Hinsehen als verkappter Scythe S-Flex. Die Ähnlichkeiten sind verblüffend. Einige winzige Unterschiede am Rahmen ermöglichen es, beide Lüfter zu unterscheiden. Auch sonst ist das Design des FDB 1300 eher unauffällig und funktional gehalten. Thermalright konzentriert sich beim FDB 1300 aufs Wesentliche und verzichtet auf Features wie LEDs oder eine spezielle Bauform.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Thermalright TY-140*​
Thermalright‘s zweiter Testkandidat geht in der 140mm Klasse an den Start. Die schlichte und einfache Pappverpackung des TY-140 ist identisch mit der des FDB 1300. Die Vorderseite der Verpackung verfügt über ein kleines Sichtfenster, ermöglicht allerdings keinen Blick auf den Lüfter. Allein der Thermalright-Sticker auf der Lüfternabe ist sichtbar. Weiterhin lässt sich der Vorderseite die Drehzahl des Lüfters von 1.300rpm entnehmen. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung findet der Käufer die Spezifikationen des Lüfters aufgelistet. Dazu gehören z.B. die Lautstärke, die Lebensdauer  und die Drehzahl. Weiterhin erläutert Thermalright das spezielle EHFB-Lager (Enhanced Hyper-Flow Bearing) des TY-140. Durch das spezielle Lager soll der Lüfter in der Lage sein, die Drehzahl leichter auf einem Level stabil zu halten. 
Wie auch beim FDB 1300 sucht man den Lieferumfang beim neuen TY-140 vergeblich. Ein Satz Entkoppler wäre allerdings wünschenswert gewesen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An das Farbschema des TY-140 muss man sich erst gewöhnen, da es auf den ersten Blick doch sehr auffällig und selten ist. Hier muss allerdings jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob ihm der Lüfter farblich zusagt. Nichts destotrotz hat es Thermalright mit dem Design geschafft, das der TY-140 ein echter Blickfänger ist. Denn nicht nur die Farbe sondern auch die Form ist speziell. Dank des ausgefeilten Designs ist es möglich, den TY-140 an 120mm Bohrungen zu befestigen. So lässt sich der TY-140 flexibel einsetzten. Sieben große Rotorblätter sorgen dafür, dass genügend Frischluft gefördert wird. Besonders interessant ist es, dass die einzelnen Rotorblätter am unteren Teil der Lüfternabe angebracht sind.  Das Anschlusskabel des Lüfters ist mit einem blickdichten gummiartigen Schutz überzogen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Cooltek Black Crystal 120mm*​
Der Cooltek Black Crystal 120mm verfügt über keine richtige Verpackung. PC-Cooling umwickelt den Lüfter vor dem Versand allerdings nur mit etwas Papier. Da keine Verpackung vorhanden ist, lassen sich die vollständigen Spezifikationen nur der Hersteller-Homepage entnehmen. Die wichtigsten Angaben, die Drehzahl und die Lautstärke, sind auf dem Sticker der Lüfternabe abgedruckt.
Leider verfügt der Black Crystal 120mm in der Bulk-Variante über keinen Lieferumfang, so dass es an dieser Stelle nichts aufzuzählen gibt.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der schwarze Rotor bildet einen schönen Kontrast zum durchsichtigen Rahmen des Black Crystal 120mm. Obwohl der Lüfter über keine LEDs verfügt, hat Cooltek an dieser Stelle gut mitgedacht. So verfügt der Rahmen des Lüfters über vier kleine Löcher, in die sich LEDs verbauen lassen würde. Auch die Streben sind entsprechend vorbereitet, so dass findige Bastler den Lüfter bei Bedarf mit LEDs bestücken können. Auch sonst macht der Lüfter einen soliden Eindruck und ist sauber verarbeitet.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Cooltek LED Fan Rot 120 mm*​
Im Gegensatz zum Black Crystal 120mm verfügen die Lüfter der „LED Fan“-Serie über eine richtige Verpackung. Durch das Sichtfenster in der Vorderseite der Verpackung lässt sich der Lüfter betrachten. Praktischerweise lassen sich durch das Sichtfenster einige Spezifikationen wie die Drehzahl und die Lautstärke von der Lüfternabe entnehmen. Weiterhin kann man der Vorderseite der Verpackung entnehmen, welche Farben die LEDs des Lüfters haben. Auf der Rückseite findet der Käufer einer Auflistung der genauen Spezifikationen vor. Neben den Abmessungen listet Cooltek die Fördermenge und die Lautstärke auf. Weiterhin gibt Cooltek als einer der wenigen Hersteller die Leistungsaufnahme (0,96 Watt)des Lüfters an. 
Der Lieferumfang des LED Fan Rot 120mm umfasst neben vier Montageschrauben auch einen Satz Unterlegscheiben aus Gummi. Diese lassen sich als Entkoppler nutzen und sorgen so dafür, dass weniger Vibrationen an das Gehäuse übertragen werden.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Coolteks LED Fan Rot 120mm ist nahezu durchsichtig und erstrahlt im Dunkeln in einem kräftigen rot. Bei der Form des Lüfters greift Cooltek auf ein solides Design zurück und verzichtet auf ausgefallene Spielereien. Leider ist der angelötete  3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Molex-Adapter etwas störend. Hier wäre es deutlich praktischer gewesen einen optionalen Adapter beizulegen. Wer vorhat, den Lüfter z.B. am Mainboard anzuschließen, hat den 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Molex-Adapter immer im Gehäuse hängen. Anstatt das Anschlusskabel zu sleeven setzt Cooltek auf ein Silber ummanteltes Kabel.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testkandidaten - Cooltek LED Fan Blau 140 mm *​
Coolteks dritter Vertreter ist der LED Fan Blau 140mm, welcher in der 140mm Klasse an den Start geht. Wie auch der LED Fan Rot 120mm verfügt der LED Fan Blau 140mm über eine richtige Verpackung. Durch das Sichtfenster in der Vorderseite der Verpackung, lässt sich der Lüfter betrachten. Praktischerweise lassen sich durch das Sichtfenster einige Spezifikationen wie die Drehzahl und die Lautstärke von der Lüfternabe entnehmen. Weiterhin kann man der Vorderseite der Verpackung entnehmen, welche Farben die LEDs des Lüfters haben. Auf der Rückseite findet der Käufer einer Auflistung der genauen Spezifikationen vor. Neben den Abmessungen listet Cooltek die Fördermenge und die Lautstärke auf. Weiterhin gibt Cooltek, als einer der wenigen Hersteller, die Leistungsaufnahme (1,8 Watt)des Lüfters an. 
Der Lieferumfang ist identisch zum  LED Fan Rot 120mm. Neben vier Montageschrauben ist noch ein Satz Unterlegscheiben enthalten. Diese sind aus Hartgummi und sollen als Entkoppler fungieren.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Coolteks LED Fan Blau 140mm ist auch nahezu durchsichtig und erstrahlt im Dunklen in einem kräftigen hellblau. Bei der Form des Lüfters greift Cooltek auf ein solides Design zurück und verzichtet auf ausgefallene Spielerein. Leider ist der angelötete  3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Molex-Adapter wie beim LED Fan Rot 120mm etwas störend. Hier wäre es deutlich praktischer gewesen einen optionalen Adapter beizulegen. Wer vor hat, den Lüfter z.B. am Mainboard anzuschließen, hat den 3-Pin-zu-4-Pin-Molex-Adapter immer im Gehäuse hänge n. Anstatt das Anschlusskabel zu sleeven setzt Cooltek auch beim LED Fan Rot 140mm auf ein Silber ummanteltes Kabel.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​


----------



## xTc (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup - 10 120mm & 140mm Lüfter im Test*


*Messungen - Einleitung*​
Um die verschiedenen Lüfter einheitlich zu vergleichen, mussten alle Testkandidaten denselben Testparcours durchlaufen. Dieser Testparcours setzt sich aus unterschiedlichen Messungen bzw. Tests zusammen. Neben der eigentlichen Kühlleistung steht zusätzlich zu der Lautstärke noch die Anlaufspannung der einzelnen Testkandidaten auf dem Prüfstand.
Die Kühlleistung aller Testkandidaten wurde mit einem flexiblen Kühler ermittelt, dessen Hersteller keine Lüfter in diesen Vergleich schickt. Alle Testkandidaten, ob 120mm oder 140mm, müssen sich in Kombination mit einem Prolimatech Armageddon beweisen. Auch wenn der Prolimatech Armageddon auf 140mm Lüfter ausgelegt ist, kann er mit 120mm Lüftern bestückt werden. Die Testergebnisse können von Kühler zu Kühler allerdings unterschiedlich ausfallen. So ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass ein 120mm Lüfter in Kombination mit einem Prolimatech Megahalems bessere Ergebnisse erreicht als mit einem 140mm Lüfter. Der Aufwand für jeden Lüfter den Kühler umzubauen wäre an dieser Stelle zu immens und würde die einzelnen Ergebnisse aufgrund der häufigen (Neu-)Montage nur unnötig verzerren. Damit alle Lüfter allerdings bei den gleichen Bedingungen getestet werden, wurde das Testsystem im Vorfeld einem 48 stündigem „Burn-In-Test“ unterzogen. Bei diesem Test wurde das System über 48 Stunden unter Volllast gesetzt, damit die Wärmeleitpaste ordentlich arbeitet. Als Wärmeleitpaste kommt bei allen Messungen meine aktuelle Referenz-Wärmeleitpaste PK-1 von Prolimatechs zum Einsatz.
Jeder Lüfter wird in drei unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten getestet: 100%, 75% und 50%. Welche Geschwindigkeit sich bei den Prozentsätzen ergibt, ist von der jeweiligen Herstellerangabe abhängig. Ein Lüfter mit einer angegeben Drehzahl von 1.200rpm wird zusätzlich auch noch mit 900rpm (75%) und 600rpm (50%) getestet. Mittels einer ZM-MFC2 Lüftersteuerung von Zalman werden die Lüfter mit der jeweiligen Drehzahl angesteuert.  Eine jeweilige Messung dauert ca. 30 bis 45 Minuten. Pro Drehzahl werden jeweils drei Durchläufe gemacht, so dass die Temperaturwerte nicht verzerrt werden. Die einzelnen Werte für den Kern werden zusammen addiert und durch die Anzahl der Testläufe, in diesem Fall drei geteilt. So ergibt sich ein Durchschnittswert für jeden Kern für die drei Messungen. Anschließend werden alle durchschnittlichen Kerntemperaturen addiert und durch vier (Anzahl der Kerne) geteilt. Aus dieser Rechnung ergibt sich eine durchschnittliche Kerntemperatur, von der die aktuelle Raumtemperatur subtrahiert wird. Das Ergebnis der ganzen Rechnerei mündet dann als Differenzwert zur aktuellen Raumtemperatur in der Temperaturangabe für die Ergebnisse. Bei dem errechneten Temperaturwert handelt es sich somit um den Delta-Wert zur aktuellem Raumtemperatur. 

Neben der Leistungsmessung werden die einzelnen Testkandidaten einer Lautstärkemessung unterzogen. Diese wird aus einem Abstand von 50cm durchgeführt. Wie auch bei der Kühlleistung werden die einzelnen Lüfter hier mit den drei Geschwindigkeiten (100%, 75% und 50%) getestet. Damit das Lager der einzelnen Lüfter „eingelaufen“ ist, wurden alle Lüfter im Vorfeld 24 Stunden laufen gelassen. Jeweils 12 Stunden davon verbrachten sie in der waagerechten bzw. senkrechten Position. Durch diese Einlaufphase lassen sich eventuell auftretende „Anlaufschwierigkeiten“ oder Störgeräusche beseitigen.

Abschließend mussten sich die Lüfter noch einem Test zur Ermittlung der Anlaufspannung unterziehen. Dieser Test soll zeigen, ob die Lüfter auch für Silent-Systeme tauglich sind und schon bei einer geringen Spannung, sprich einer geringen Drehzahl, einsetzbar sind. Bei diesem Test wurde die Drehzahl mit der Zalman-Lüftersteuerung soweit erhöht, bis der Lüfter stabil und ohne große Schwankungen lief. Die Spannung wurde mit einem Multimeter ausgelesen.

Als Testsystem kommt das aus den Prozessor-Kühler-Tests bekannte Setup zum Einsatz. Basis für dieses Testsystem ist ein Intel Core i7-920 auf einem DFI Lanparty X58 DK-T3eH6. Damit der Prozessor die Lüfter auch ordentlich fordert, wurde das System auf 3,0GHz bei einer Spannung von 1,2V übertaktet. Das Testsystem wurde als offener Aufbau genutzt, daher können die gemessenen Temperaturen im Vergleich zu im Gehäuse verbauten Systemen leicht abweichen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Messungen - Ergebnisse*​
Da es sehr unübersichtlich wird, wenn alle Ergebnisse in Diagrammen visualisiert werden, kommt an dieser Stelle eine übersichtliche Tabelle zum Einsatz, die sowohl die Ergebnisse der Leistungstest sowie die Lautstärke als auch die Anlaufspannung enthält. 
Die Lüfter sind in der Reihenfolge wie im Inhaltsverzeichnis aufgelistet. Die einzelnen Werte lassen sich den entsprechenden Zellen entnehmen. Im Laufe der Zeit wird die Tabelle mit weiteren Ergebnissen neuer Testkandidaten erweitert.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um die Lüfter abschließend für das Fazit zu bewerten, gibt es in den vier Kategorien Lautstärke, Kühlleistung, Lieferumfang und Preis- /Leistungs-Verhältnis jeweils ein Betrag in Punkten zu erreichen. Die Punkte gliedern sich wie folgt: Lautstärke (30), Kühlleistung (30), Lieferumfang / Eigenschaften (20) und Preis- /Leistungs-Verhältnis (20). Die 30 Punkte bei Lautstärke und Kühlleistung werden weiterhin in drei mal zehn Punkte unterteilt: so gibt es max. 10 Punkte für 100%, 75% und 50%. Die Punkte werden prozentual vom Wert des besten Ergebnisses in der jeweiligen Klasse berechnet. Alle Punkte aus den jeweiligen Kategorien werden zusammenaddiert und bilden einen finalen Prozentwert, der das abschließende Ergebnis darstellt.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Messungen - Top 10 Kühlleistung*

Die Top 10 in Sachen „Kühlleistung“ werden aufgrund der Größe in zwei Klassen unterteilt: 120mm und 140mm Lüfter. Die jeweiligen Top 10 Diagramme enthalten die zehn besten Lüfter in Sachen „Kühlleistung“. Die Lautstärke spielt bei der Betrachtung der reinen Kühlleistung keine Rolle – hier zählt lediglich die Leistung.​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Messungen - Top 10 Lautstärke*​
Die Top 10 in Sachen „Lautstärke“ werden aufgrund der Größe in zwei Klassen unterteilt: 120mm und 140mm Lüfter. Die jeweiligen Top 10 Diagramme enthalten die zehn besten Lüfter in Sachen „Lautstärke“. Die Kühlleistung spielt bei der Betrachtung der reinen Lautstärke keine Rolle – hier zählt also lediglich: je leiser desto besser​.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*

Auch nach Abschluss alles Tests und einer langen Liste von Lüftern die abgearbeitet wurde, lässt sich eins klar festhalten: den perfekten Lüfter gibt es nicht. Und es wird ihn wohl auch niemals geben. Der Spagat zwischen Kühlleistung und Lautstärke hat sich als sehr knifflig herausgestellt. Hinzukommt, das jeder Käufer seine Priorität etwas anders auslegt. Der eine bevorzugt einen äußerst leisen Lüfter, der andere einen leistungsstarken Lüfter bei angenehmer Geräuschkulisse. Der größte und schwierigste Knackpunkt ist allerdings die Lautstärke. Auch wenn sich anhand der Messerwerte klar festhalten lässt, wie laut jeder Lüfter ist, beurteilt jeder die Werte anders. Die subjektive Lautstärke ist bei jedem anders und lässt sich kaum in Messwerten festhalten. Einen  aus leistungstechnischer Sicht guten Lüfter zu bauen stellt nicht das Problem dar. Problematischer ist es, dies bei einer angenehmen Lautstärke zu schaffen. Diese Punkte treffen auch zum Teil auf alle getesteten Lüfter zu. Dem einen oder anderen Hersteller ist der Spagat zwischen Leistung und Lautstärke mal gut, teils aber auch weniger gut gelungen. Aus rein leistungstechnischer Sicht haben sich aber alle Testkandidaten gut bis sehr gut geschlagen. Dennoch ist es das Ziel eines Wettkampfs am Ende einen Sieger hervorzubringen. Im Falle dieses Lüfter-Roundups bieten die Testsieger in der jeweiligen Klasse den besten Mix aus Lautstärke, Kühlleistung, Lieferumfang / Eigenschaften und Preis- /Leistungs-Verhältnis.

In der 120mm Klasse kann NoiseBlocker mit dem BlackSilentPRO PL-2 mit 92,6% den Sieg für sich verbuchen. Dank der guten Kühlleistung & Lautstärke kann der Lüfter in Kombination mit dem guten Lieferumfang und seinem Preis- /Leistungs-Verhältnis vollsten überzeugen. Der zweite Platz geht mit 90,5% an den Be Quiet! SilentWings USC 120mm in der stellvertretenden PCGH-Edition. Dieser muss sich dem Testsieger von Noctua minimal in Sachen Kühlleistung und  Lieferumfang / Eigenschaften geschlagen geben. Dicht hinter dem SilentWings USC 120mm reiht sich der Alpenföhn Wing Boost 120 mit einem Abstand von 0,2% auf dem dritten Platz ein. Im Gegensatz zum SilentWings USC verfügt der Wing Boost 120 über eine bessere Kühlleistung. In Sachen Lautstärke ist er dem SilentWings USC aber unterlegen. 
Den vierten Platz kann sich überraschend der Arctic-Cooling F12 PWM mit einem hauchdünnen Vorsprung von 0,4% vor dem vierten Platz sichern. Der Arctic-Cooling F12 PWM kann aufgrund seiner guten Kühlleistung und der geringen Lautstärke überzeugen. Den im Verhältnis mageren Lieferumfang macht er mit einem sehr guten Preis- /Leistungs-Verhältnis wett. Mit 88,2% geht der fünfte Platz an den NF-P12-1300 von Noctua, dessen einzige Schwächen seine Lautstärke und das Preis- /Leistungs-Verhältnis sind. Die restlichen Plätze der Top 10 können der folgenden Tabelle entnommen werden.

*Updatevom 14.10.2010*: Durch das Update mit 12 neuen Lüftern verschieben sich die Top 10 etwas. Die bis dato vergebenen Awards bleiben aber erhalten. Durch das neue Update gibt es in der 120mm Klasse einen neuen fünft platzierten: Enermax Cluster 120mm. Dieser verdient sich durch sein stimmiges Gesamtpaket und den verhältnismäßig guten Preis den fünften Platz knapp vor dem Noctua NF-P12-1300.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Awards in der 120mm Klasse werden daher wie folgt vergeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*„Gold Award“:* NoiseBlocker BlackSilentPRO PL-2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*“Silber Award”:*_ Be Quiet! SilentWings USC 120mm PCGH-Edition & Alpenföhn Wing Boost 120




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*„Bronze Award“:*_ Arctic-Cooling F12 PWM, Enermax Cluster 120mm & Noctua NF-P12-1300




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die restlichen Testkandidaten verdienen sich das _*Prädikat „Empfehlung“*_.

Mit dem Update von 12 weiteren Lüftern wird auch noch ein weiterer Award eingeführt. Dieser wird an Lüfter vergeben, die möglichst günstig sind und dabei einen guten Mix aus Lautstärke und Kühlleistung abliefern. Der Lieferumfang wird hierbei allerdings etwas vernachlässigt.  In jeder Klasse (120mm & 140mm) werden jeweils drei „Preis Awards“ vergeben. Der erste der zwei „Preis Awards“ geht an den „Arctic-Cooling F12 PWM“ (Preis 4,49 Euro). Der zweite Award wird an den „Cooltek Black Crystal 120mm“ mit einem Preis von 4,90 Euro verliehen.​​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*„Preis Award“:*_ Arctic-Cooling F12 PWM, Akasa Amber 120mm & Cooltek Black Crystal 120mm

In der 140mm Klasse geht der Sieg mit 89,4% überraschend an den Slip Stream 140 von Scythe. Dieser überzeugt mit seiner guten Kühlleistung und seiner sehr geringen Lautstärke. Auch wenn er beim Lieferumfang anderen Testkandidaten unterlegen ist, kann er dies durch sein exzellentes Preis- /Leistungs-Verhältnis wieder ausgleichen. Der zweite Platz geht mit 89,2% an den Be Quiet! SilentWings USC 140mm gefolgt vom Noctua NF-P14 FLX mit 87,8%. Der Be Quiet! SilentWings kann sich aufgrund der besseren Lautstärke und den besseren Eigenschaften (gummierter Rahmen) minimal vor dem Noctua platzieren.  Auch das Preis- /Leistungs-Verhältnis spricht eher für den Be Quiet!. Der vierte Platz geht mit 86,6% an den NoiseBlocker BlackSilentPRO PK-2 der aufgrund der guten Abstimmung des Gesamtpaketes überzeugen kann. Auch der gute Lieferumfang in Kombination mit dem Preis sorgt für Pluspunkte. Den fünften Platz kann sich überraschend der Zaward Golf Fan GII 140B mit 86,3% sichern. Der Grund für das gute Abschneiden des Lüfters ist auch wie beim BlackSilentPRO PK-2 das gute Gesamtpaket und der gute Kompromiss zwischen Kühlleistung und Lautstärke. Xigmatek scheitert nur knapp mit 86,0% am fünften Platz. 
Die restlichen Plätze der Top 10 können der folgenden Tabelle entnommen werden.

*Updatevom 14.10.2010:* Durch das Update mit 12 neuen Lüftern verschieben sich die Top 10 etwas. Die bis dato vergebenen Awards bleiben aber erhalten. Durch das neue Update gibt es in der 140mm Klasse einige einige Änderungen. So war es schon nach dem Erfolg des Wing Boost 120mm abzusehen, dass die 140mm Version ähnlich gut abschneiden wird. Und in der Tat, der Alpenföhn Wing Boost 140mm landet dank seiner guten Eigenschaften und der guten Leistung auf einem sehr guten dritten Platz. Auch der vierte Platz geht an einen Neuling. Dank des ausgewogenen Verhältnisses von Leistung und Preis  kann sich der Prolimatech Red Vortex 14 LED den vierten Platz sichern(stellvertretend mit für den Blue Vortex 14). Etwas mehr Lieferumfang wäre allerdings wünschenswert. Mit dem Thermalright TY-140 sichert sich ein weiterer Neuling den siebten Platz und somit einen „Bronze Award“.​​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Awards in der 140mm Klasse werden daher wie folgt vergeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*„Gold Award“:* Scythe Slip Stream 140




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*“Silber Award”:*_ Be Quiet! SilentWings USC 140mm, Alpenföhn Wing Boost 140mm, Prolimatech Red Vortex 14 LED & Noctua NF-P14 FLX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*„Bronze Award“:*_ NoiseBlocker BlackSilentPRO PK-2, Thermalright TY-140 & Zaward Golf Fan GII 140B




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die restlichen Testkandidaten verdienen sich das _*Prädikat „Empfehlung“*_.

Mit dem Update von 12 weiteren Lüftern wird auch noch ein weiterer Award eingeführt. Dieser wird an Lüfter vergeben, die möglichst günstig sind und dabei einen guten Mix aus Lautstärke und Kühlleistung abliefern. Der Lieferumfang wird hierbei allerdings etwas vernachlässigt.  In jeder Klasse (120mm & 140mm) werden jeweils drei „Preis Awards“ vergeben. Der erste der zwei „Preis Awards“ geht an den „Akasa Emperor Blue 140mm“ (Preis 6,90 Euro). Der zweite Award wird an den „Prolimatech Red Vortex 14 LED (stellvertretend mit für den Blue Vortex 14)“ mit einem Preis von 9,90 Euro verliehen.​​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*„Preis Award“:*_ Akasa Emperor Blue 140mm, Scythe Slip Stream 140 & Prolimatech Red Vortex 14 LED
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Uter (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Zehn 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Das sieht ja schon richtig gut und ausfühlich aus 
Wann wird es fertig sein?
Welche Lüfter kommen noch alles? Die auf dem Bild ganz oben oder noch mehr?


----------



## xTc (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Zehn 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Wann genau alle Lüfter online sind lässt sich schwer sagen. Das nächste Update ist allerdings schon so gut wie fertig und sollte spätestens Dienstag online kommen. 

Auf dem Titelbild sind nur einige Lüfter zu sehen, die noch folgen. 


MFG


----------



## kero81 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Zehn 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ui, coole Sache! Gibt ein Däumchen!  Wärst du so nett und könntest noch den Cooler Master Excalibur mit aufnehmen oder steht der eh schon als Testkandidat fest?


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Zehn 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ich bin ja mal auf's Fazit gespannt.
Ich finde aber man sollte 140er nicht mit 120er vergleichen.
xTc was hältst du persönlich von den Noctua Entkopplern? Ich find die nicht so gut, reißen schnell. 

[Abo]


----------



## Uter (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Zehn 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



xTc schrieb:


> Auf dem Titelbild sind nur einige Lüfter zu sehen, die noch folgen.



Sehr schön  

Die Silverstone Air Penetrator interessieren mich schon ziemlich...

Was noch interessant wär sind die T.B. Silence von Enermax... vielleicht kommen die ja auch noch, fänd ich gut.


----------



## xTc (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Zehn 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



kero81 schrieb:


> Wärst du so nett und könntest noch den Cooler Master Excalibur mit aufnehmen oder steht der eh schon als Testkandidat fest?



Denke das bekomm ich hin. 




BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Ich finde aber man sollte 140er nicht mit 120er vergleichen.
> xTc was hältst du persönlich von den Noctua Entkopplern? Ich find die nicht so gut, reißen schnell.



Die Lüfter (120mm und 140mm) getrennt bewertet. Sprich aus jeder Klasse gibt es einen Gewinner. Es gibt ja auch gesonderte Top 10 für die jeweilige Klasse. In der Tabelle stehen einfach nur alle Lüfter und die entsprechenden Ergebnisse. 


Mh, ich kann eigentlich nicht sagen, das die Noctua-Entkoppler schnell reißen. Die geben halt nur nicht so viel nach, wie manch andere Entkoppler. Die Mischung des Gummis ist auch vergleichsweise härter als bei anderen Lüftern.




Uter schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> 
> Die Silverstone Air Penetrator interessieren mich schon ziemlich...
> 
> Was noch interessant wär sind die T.B. Silence von Enermax... vielleicht kommen die ja auch noch, fänd ich gut.



Ich schau mal in die magische Kiste, ja? 

MFG


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Zehn 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Sehr schick, wie immer. 
Aber wieso hast du den weißen Lüfter getestet?
Das ist doch der gleiche wie der schwarze, nur eben weiß. 

Interessant wäre es doch mal günstige und teure Lüfter zu testen und die Unterschiede aufzuzeigen.


----------



## Shi (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Zehn 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



> Auch gibt es niemanden, der den Schmerz an sich liebt, sucht oder wünscht, nur, weil er Schmerz ist, es sei denn, es kommt zu zufälligen Umständen, in denen Mühen und Schmerz ihm große Freude bereiten können. Um ein triviales Beispiel zu nehmen, wer von uns unterzieht sich je anstrengender körperlicher Betätigung, außer um Vorteile daraus zu ziehen? Aber wer hat irgend ein Recht, einen Menschen zu tadeln, der die Entscheidung trifft, eine Freude zu genießen, die keine unangenehmen Folgen hat, oder einen, der Schmerz vermeidet, welcher keine daraus resultierende Freude nach sich zieht? Auch gibt es niemanden, der den Schmerz an sich liebt, sucht oder wünscht, nur, weil er Schmerz ist, es sei denn, es kommt zu zufälligen Umständen, in denen Mühen und Schmerz ihm große Freude bereiten können. Um ein triviales Beispiel zu nehmen, wer von uns unterzieht sich je anstrengender körperlicher Betätigung, außer um Vorteile daraus zu ziehen? Aber wer hat irgend ein Recht, einen Menschen zu tadeln,



Daraus werd ich nicht schlau  ansonsten super Review, testest du noch den Xilence 2 CF?


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Zehn 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Wie immer - Sehr gut 

Kannst du auch diesen Lüfter aufnehmen, es wäre schön, da er meiner Meinung nach kostengünstig und trotzdem Qualitativ gut ist.
Außerdem hat er LEDs...
Ich überlege schon ob ich mir ihn holen soll....


----------



## xTc (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Zehn 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Interessant wäre es doch mal günstige und teure Lüfter zu testen und die Unterschiede aufzuzeigen.



Es kommen auch noch ein paar günstigere Lüfter.




Shi schrieb:


> Daraus werd ich nicht schlau  ansonsten super Review, testest du noch den Xilence 2 CF?



War Beispieltext von Lorem ipsum. Habe den richtigen Text eingefügt. 




ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Wie immer - Sehr gut
> 
> Kannst du auch diesen Lüfter aufnehmen, es wäre schön, da er meiner Meinung nach kostengünstig und trotzdem Qualitativ gut ist.
> Außerdem hat er LEDs...
> Ich überlege schon ob ich mir ihn holen soll....



Der Lüfter ist in einer anderen Farbe vertreten.  Bis auf die Farbe ist der ja baugleich.  Ich hätte in überigens auch in orange, allerdings ist dieser nicht Teil des Tests.


MFG


----------



## Shi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Zehn 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Und, testest du noch den Xilence 2CF?


----------



## xTc (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Zehn 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



Shi schrieb:


> Und, testest du noch den Xilence 2CF?



Die "2 Component Fan's" werden bei einem der kommenden Updates mit hinzugefügt. Entweder im Update 4 oder 5.  Update 2 & 3 sind soweit schon vorbereitet und vollständig.


MFG


----------



## Insecure (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Zehn 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ich schwanke zwischen den Silent Wings und den Coolink Lüfter welchen ist besser ? Du hast beide ja schon getestet. Case ist Lian Li PC-A05NB


----------



## m1ch1 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Zehn 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

wird es auch einen test zu dem Noisblocker Blacksilent pro plps und dem akasa viper geben?
will mir einen der beiden für meinen cpu-kühler kaufen.


----------



## xTc (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Zehn 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



Insecure schrieb:


> Ich schwanke zwischen den Silent Wings und den Coolink Lüfter welchen ist besser ? Du hast beide ja schon getestet. Case ist Lian Li PC-A05NB



Welchen der Silent Wings meinst du?

Der normale 120mm USC ist besser als der Coolink. Der Silent Wings Pure und Coolink nehmen sich nicht so viel. Kommt natürlich noch drauf an, wie viel du pro Lüfter ausgeben willst und ob dir eine auffällige Optik (Coolink) wichtig ist.




m1ch1 schrieb:


> wird es auch einen test zu dem Noisblocker Blacksilent pro plps und dem akasa viper geben?
> will mir einen der beiden für meinen cpu-kühler kaufen.



Der Akasa Viper ist dabei, von Noiseblocker gibt es auch was. Einfach Dienstag nochmal vorbeischauen. Das Update sollte dir dann weiterhelfen. 


MFG


----------



## Insecure (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Zehn 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Preis der Lüfter ist eigentlich egal ich hätte gerne die die das beste Gesamtpaket haben. Ich mein die normale 120mm USC.


----------



## xTc (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Zehn 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Wenn man den weiteren Lieferumfang, die Entkopplung und die Lautstärke mit berücksichtigt, ist der Silent Wings USC schon recht gut.

Wenn du auf Lieferumfang und exklusive Entkopplung verzichten kannst, ist der Pure wohl die bessere Wahl. Er kostet halt nur etwas mehr als die Hälfte.

Im Verlauf des Roundups kommen aber noch weitere, vielleicht für dich interessante Lüfter. 


MFG


----------



## Insecure (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Zehn 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## m1ch1 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Zehn 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



xTc schrieb:


> Der Akasa Viper ist dabei, von Noiseblocker gibt es auch was. Einfach Dienstag nochmal vorbeischauen. Das Update sollte dir dann weiterhelfen.
> 
> 
> MFG



danke
freu mich schon richtig auf morgen


----------



## xTc (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Zehn 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



m1ch1 schrieb:


> danke
> freu mich schon richtig auf morgen



Also das Update kommt definitiv morgen, und der Akasa Viper ist auch dabei. 


MFG


----------



## esszett (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Zehn 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

einen kritikpunkt haette ich: temperaturunterschiede werden in kelvin (K) angegeben... 
das verwirrt dann auch nicht beim blick auf die tabelle - und man braucht nicht im text zu suchen, ob das nun absolute temperaturwerte sind oder die differenz...

ansonsten: sehr fein... bin gespannt, welche luefter hier in zukunft noch hinzugefuegt werden...


gruSZ


----------



## xTc (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 22x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

So, das Update ist online. Die zwölf folgendne Lüfter sind hinzugekommen:

Fractal Design Fan Silent Series 120mm
Fractal Design Fan Silent Series 140mm
GELID Wing 12
Akasa Amber 120mm
Akasa Emperor Blue 140mm
Akasa Apache Camou 120mm
Akasa Viper 120mm
Alphacool Coolmove 120mm
Noiseblocker BlackSilent XL2
NoiseBlocker BlackSilentPRO PL-2
Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-S2
NoiseBlocker BlackSilentPRO PK-2

Das nächste Update ist schon so gut wie fertig. 


MFG


----------



## Robär (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 22x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Echt suppi was du dir hier für eine Arbeit machst, dafür gibts auf jeden Fall schon einmal ein 

Hab dir ja schon gesagt, dass ich selber, für den Radi, neue Lüfter brauche, aber wenn ich mir manche Lüfter von der Farbgebung anschaue bekomme ich bei den Bildern schon das pure ... 

Ein Testkandidaten hätte ich noch auf der Wunschliste, nämlich den Scythe S-Flex 800rpm (120mm), wenn du das noch gebacken bekommst, dann gibts neben dem  noch 

Vielen Dank im vorraus, ich stell schon mal alles kühl


----------



## VVeisserRabe (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 22x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

kannst du auch den hier mit reinnehmen


----------



## xTc (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 22x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



Robär schrieb:


> Echt suppi was du dir hier für eine Arbeit machst, dafür gibts auf jeden Fall schon einmal ein
> 
> Ein Testkandidaten hätte ich noch auf der Wunschliste, nämlich den Scythe S-Flex 800rpm (120mm), wenn du das noch gebacken bekommst, dann gibts neben dem  noch



Mit dem S-Flex 800 muss ich schauen, ich habe schon vier andere Lüfter von Scythe im Programm. Da sollte dann aber auch was für dich dabei sein. 


Ich habe überigens die Ergebnissliste aktualisiert.


MFG


----------



## DAEF13 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 22x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Hey, 

das sieht bis jetzt schonmal gut aus!
Könntest du vielleicht noch näheres zum Teststand, insbesondere der Lautstärkemessung schreiben?

mfG DAEF


----------



## xTc (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 22x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Details zum Setup und den Messungen findest du unter "Messungen - Einleitung". Dort steht alles wichtige beschrieben. 


MFG


----------



## DAEF13 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 22x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Jetzt seh' ich es auch. 
Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Warum hat der NoiseBlocker PK2 eine Anlaufspannung von 0V? 

mfG


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 22x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Der Noiseblocker XL2 scheint recht gut zu sein, und das für den Preis. Echt Hammer.
Was aber noch fehlt ist Xigmatek!


----------



## xTc (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 22x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Jetzt seh' ich es auch.
> Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Warum hat der NoiseBlocker PK2 eine Anlaufspannung von 0V?
> 
> mfG



Fehler in der Zellen-Matrix, bzw. der Bezug war falsch. Nun stimmt aber alles.




BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Der Noiseblocker XL2 scheint recht gut zu sein, und das für den Preis. Echt Hammer.
> Was aber noch fehlt ist Xigmatek!



Das nächste Update beinhaltet Lüfter von Xigmatek. 


MFG


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 22x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



xTc schrieb:


> Das nächste Update beinhaltet Lüfter von Xigmatek.



Sehr gut , kannst du schon einen Tipp geben welche Lüfter von Xigmatek dabei sein werden?


----------



## xTc (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 22x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

CLF-F145x, XLF-F145x und XLF-F125x. 


MFG


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 22x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Der XLF-F145x wär für mich besonders Interessant. 
Der XLF-F125x ist keine verbesserung, bei 5V startspannung.


----------



## xTc (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 30x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Und acht weitere Lüfter sind online:

Silverstone Suscool 121
SilverStone AP121 Air Penetrator
Arctic-Cooling F12 PWM
Sharkoon Silent Eagle SE
Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 PCGH-Edition
Xigmatek XLF-F1256
Xigmatek XLF-F1455
Xigmatek CLF-F1451


Viel Spaß beim Lesen. 



MFG


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 30x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Kriegst du auch noch welche von Scythe?


----------



## xTc (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 30x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Lüfter von Scythe folgen morgen mit dem nächsten Update. 


MFG


----------



## xTc (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 39x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Und ein weiteres Update mit neun neuen Lüftern geht online:


Zaward Golf Fan GII 120A
Zaward Golf Fan GII 140B
Scythe Kama Flow 2 120mm
Scythe GentleTyphoon 120mm
Scythe Slip Stream 120 Slim
Scythe Slip Stream 140
Alpenföhn Föhn 120 Purple
Alpenföhn Föhn 140
Alpenföhn Wing Boost 120


Weitere Lüfter folgen in den kommenden Tagen. Viel Spaß beim lesen.


MFG


----------



## Eiche (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 39x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

verkehrt wäre nicht 120 und 140 mm zu trennen und die Drehzahl mit anzugeben aber bisdahin top

was intessant ist das der Scythe Slip Stream 140 den be quiet silent wings USC 140mm schlägt er ist leiser bei besserer kühlleistung bei 75% denke aber das liegt an der nicht gleichen drehzahl


----------



## Uter (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 39x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Langsam entwickelt sich das hier zu einem der ausführlichsten Roundups die ich kenne 

Ich hätte da noch eine Idee, die ich bisher noch niergendwo gesehen hab:
Das wichtigste an einem Lüfter ist ja (nebem Preis, Lieferumfang und Qualität des Lagers) das Verhältnis von Lautstärke zu Kühlleistung. Dementsprechend fände ich es toll, wenn man alle Lüfter auf z.B. 10, 15 und 20 dB drosselt und dann die Kühlleistung vergleicht. Ich weiß, dass das nochmal ziemlich umfangreich wär (und wie gesagt ich habs noch nie gesehen also es ist kein muss), aber ich fände es toll 

@ zeffer: 
Wenn ich nicht verrutscht bin, dann ist der Scythe 2 dB lauter.


----------



## xTc (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 39x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



zeffer schrieb:


> was intessant ist das der Scythe Slip Stream 140 den be quiet silent wings USC 140mm schlägt er ist leiser bei besserer kühlleistung bei 75% denke aber das liegt an der nicht gleichen drehzahl



Der Scythe kühlt besser, ist minimal aber lauter. 

Im Laufe des Tages oder morgen früh kommt ein weiteres kleines Update. 


MFG


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 39x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Riesenkompliment xTc  Sehr schöne Übersicht und umfangreich. Darf man hier auch Wünsche anbringen? Mich würden folgende Heuler interessieren:

Nanoxia D(F)X Serie 800 - 1250

Kommst du an sowas ran? Ansonsten weiter so


----------



## xTc (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 39x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

An Lüftern von Nanoxia bin ich bereits dran. 


MFG


----------



## xTc (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 30x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Und zwei weitere Lüfter sind online:

Xilence 2 Component Fan 120mm
Xilence 2 Component Fan 140mm


Viel Spaß beim Lesen. 


MFG


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 41x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Was ist mit der Lebenserwartung der Lüfter?


----------



## xeonking (7. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 41x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

hallo zusammen!

hat hier jemand diesen " Be Quiet! SilentWings USC 140mm"  in sein system verbaut und kann mir was zur lautstärke sagen? hört man diese aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse noch? ich hab vor mir davon jeweils einen als cpu kühler auf den scythe mugen und in mein netzteil einzubauen! ich mein in der tabelle steht bei 100% ungefähr 18db, aber wieviel ist das. ich meine wie laut oder leise hört sich das an!


MFG XeonKing


----------



## xTc (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 41x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Bezüglich der Lautstärke, hier mal eine kleine Skala:


0     Hörschwelle.
  10     Blätterrauschen, normales Atmen.
  20     Flüstern, ruhiges Zimmer, Rundfunkstudio, ruhiger Garten.
  25     Grenzwert für gewerblichen Arbeitslärm in der Nacht.
  30     Nebenstraßengeräusche. Kühlschrankbrummen.
  35     Obere zulässige Grenze der Nachtgeräusche in Wohngebieten.
  40     Leise Unterhaltung. Schlafstörungen treten auf. Lern- und Konzentrationsstörungen möglich.
  45     Obere zulässige Grenze der Tagesgeräusche in Wohngebieten.
  50     Normale Unterhaltung, Zimmerlautstärke, Geschirrspüler.

Wenn die Lüfter im Gehäuse verbaut sind, höstst du sie kaum noch. 


MFG


----------



## FTS (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 41x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Hi xTc auch von mir großes Lob für das gute Roundup!

Bei den Nanoxias könnte ich dir helfen.. falls du da keine Testkandidaten kriegst..

MfG Jack


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 41x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Es ist schon wirklich bemerkenswert wie gut die Artic Cooling Lüfter sind.
Habe selbst zwei verbaut, für den Preis sind sie genial. OK sind kein Hingucker, und entkoppler sind auch nicht dabei, aber wie gesagt für den Preis Hammer. 

Zum Test: Was soll man da noch sagen. Respekt und Hut ab für Qualität und die investierte Zeit, die so ein Roundup (wenns es *SO GUT* ist wie deins) benötigt. +


----------



## fuSi0n (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 41x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Super Roundup! Schön wäre noch die Lautstärke, bzw. Lagergeräusche in unterschiedlichen Positionen, da dort einige Lüfter stark variieren.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 41x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

xtc fügst du noch die Lebenserwartung hinzu?


----------



## xTc (10. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 41x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Eher nicht, da müsste ich alle Tabellen neu machen. Außerdem ist nicht bei jedem Lüfter die Lebenserwartung angegeben. 


MFG


----------



## xTc (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 30x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ein weiteres kleines Update in Form des:

Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 


Weitere Lüfter folgen am Wochenende. Viel Spaß beim Lesen. 



MFG


----------



## xTc (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 30x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Und ein weiteres Update mit vier Lüftern von Enermax geht online:


Enermax Magma 120mm
Enermax T.B.Silence 120mm
Enermax T.B.Silence 140mm
Enermax Apollish Vegas Blue 140mm

Damit sind es nun 46 Lüfter im Test. Viel Spaß beim Lesen. 


MFG


----------



## xeonking (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 41x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



xTc schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Lautstärke, hier mal eine kleine Skala:
> 
> 
> 0     Hörschwelle.
> ...



kaum noch ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber ich will sie garnicht mehr hören. wie schon geschrieben habe ich vor mir den be quit silent wing usc 140mm zu kaufen. nun macht der 1000u/min bei 12v(oder sind das 14v?) und hat dabei einen luftdurchsatz von ~100m3/h! ich will ihn also auf 9,5volt mit einem adapter langsamer laufen lassen, wie genau kann man sich nun die lüfterdrehzal und den luftdurchsatz errechnen?

gruß xeonking


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

xtc kannst du Testkandidaten in alphabetischer Reihenfolge sortieren? Danke. 
Nimmst du noch die Aerocool Sharks mit rein? Die 140er würden mich interressieren.


----------



## xeonking (15. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

kann man das so rechnen?

1000u/min : 12volt = 83,3u/min pro volt!
83,3u/min pro volt * 9,5volt (per adapter/widerstand) = ~792u/min!

weil der luftdurchsatz ~100m3/h bei 12volt war dürfte der luftdurchsatz bei 9,5volt bei ~79m3/h liegen?

ist das so korrekt oder kann man das so nicht bei einen lüfter rechnen?


MFG XeonKing


----------



## xTc (15. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

@ xeonking:

Einen Lüfter garnicht hören, wird schwer. Kauf dir einen 140mm Silent Wings und lass dich überraschen wie leise er ist. 

Das mit der Berechnung ist so eine Sache. Das verhält sich nicht linear, da dort noch Faktoren wie der Winkel der Rotorblätter, Luftwiderstand und Effizienz eine Rolle spielen.


@ BautznerSnef:

Nein, die Reihenfolge wird nicht geändert. Die Lüfter werden so aufgelistet, wie sie getestet wurden. Wenn ich von den Sharks ein Muster bekomme, nehme ich sie mit auf. Sonst nicht.


MFG


----------



## DAEF13 (15. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Wie viele Lüfter werden noch folgen, bis die Top10 und das Fazit gemacht werden?


----------



## McZonk (15. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



xTc schrieb:


> Das mit der Berechnung ist so eine Sache. Das verhält sich nicht linear, da dort noch Faktoren wie der Winkel der Rotorblätter, Luftwiederstand und Effizienz eine Rolle spielen.



Annähern kann man das gewiss schon, da sich die Lüfter beinahe linear verhalten. Beim Phobya war das Drehzahl/Spannungsverhältnis noch besser, da finde ich das Diagramm aber gerade nicht mehr  [Ergo - Spannung gibt idealisiert linear Drehzahl vor].

Für den Durchsatz muss man nunmal auch idealisieren, oder wie meinst du  rechnet man sonst in der Technik Turbinen oder Verdichter, wenn man den genauen Durchsatz zu einer Drehzahl gar nicht kennt? Richtig, man holt ihn sich annähernd linear über die Drehzahl und geht einen kleinen Fehler ein. 
Die Form und Anzahl der Schaufeln ist maßgebend und  man idealisiert den Durchsatz annähernd linear über die Drehzahl. Will man es genauer wissen, müssen Modelltests und die Anwendung von Ähnlichkeitsgesetzen her. Das würde den Rahmen hier aber definitiv sprengen. 

Ergo: Man kann den Durchsatz idealisiert linear zur Spannung annehmen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als kleiner Tipp noch am Rande: Es ist der Luftwiderstand ohne das E.


----------



## xeonking (15. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



xTc schrieb:


> @ xeonking:
> 
> Einen Lüfter garnicht hören, wird schwer. Kauf dir einen 140mm Silent Wings und lass dich überraschen wie leise er ist.
> 
> ...




genau diesen wollte ich mir ja kaufen, und dann halt noch auf 9,5Volt drosseln! einen wollte ich mir in mein netzteil einbauen und den anderen auf meinen cpu-tower befestigen! so das dann halt wirklich absolute ruhe ist! ich hab ein gedämmtes NZXT Gehäuse. Ich denke wenn ich dort die 140er silent wings einbaue und diese auch noch auf 9,5Volt drossel, sollten sie nicht mehr aus einer normalen sitz-position zu hören sein oder?

@McZonk

wenn ich mir so das dia ansehe dann könnte ich also mit meinen rechnungen zum luftdurchsatz und u/min richtig liegen! richtig halt im sinne von ungefähr. hier kommt es ja nicht auf 20-50 umdrehungen pro min wirklich an! obwohl ich denke das die so errechnete abweichung unter 10u/min liegt...

MFG XeonKing


----------



## xTc (15. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Wie viele Lüfter werden noch folgen, bis die Top10 und das Fazit gemacht werden?



Die Top 10 und das Fazit kommen in den nächsten Tagen.
Eigentlich sollte es nach ca. 30 Lüftern online sein, aber da immer noch weitere dazu gekommen sind, hat es sich halt gezogen. 


MFG


----------



## VVeisserRabe (16. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

schade dass du vom Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 kein muster bekommen hast, hätte mich interessiert ob der auch leise zu betreiben ist und wie viel der dann noch fördert/kühlt


----------



## xTc (16. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ich hätte schon ein Muster bekommen können, so ist das nicht. Der Lüfter passt nur einfach nicht ins Testfeld. Mit seinem 3000rpm würde er zwar gut kühlen, die Lautstärke wäre allerdings eine totale Katastrophe. 


MFG


----------



## xeonking (16. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

sehr geil, darfst du die etwa behalten? kannst mir gerne den be quit silent wings 140mm schenken


MFG XeonKing


----------



## FTS (16. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

@WeisserRabe:

Den Scythe Ultra Kaze kann ich sehr empfehlen. Läuft bei mir im Officebetrieb auf 5V bei 1200 rpm und ist kaum wahrnehmbar.

Und beim Zocken hau ich 12 V rein und die 3000 rpm kühlen die CPU auf circa 42°C (GTA IV bei 920er auf 3 GHz)

Also klare Empfehlung. Passt aber wirklich nicht ins Testfeld, dass hier sind mehr Lüfter für jedermann.. 

Grüße Jack


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Welche lüftersteuerung verwendest du bei den ultras?


----------



## FTS (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

nesteq maxzero


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

das hält die ultras aus? die ziehen bei 12V doch 7,2W
sorry fürs ot


----------



## FTS (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Rest über PN


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Bin gespannt auf Endergebniss.


----------



## xTc (19. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

So, mittlerweile ist das Fazit sowie die finalen Top 10 der 120mm und 140mm Klasse online.

Die Diagramme zu den Kühlung- und Lautstärke-Top10 folgen gegen Abend oder zum Wochenende, da ich noch einige Vorbereitungen für die GamesCon zu erledigen habe.


MFG


----------



## Caduzzz (21. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

super, vielen dank für die viele arbeit, finde das Roundup klasse!


----------



## xTc (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Danke, in den kommenden zwei bis drei Wochen wird es wohl ein weiteres Update geben. 


MFG


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Da bin ich mal gespannt. Kann man mit Aerocool rechnen?


----------



## Hiwi (31. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



xTc schrieb:


> So, mittlerweile ist das Fazit sowie die finalen Top 10 der 120mm und 140mm Klasse online.
> 
> Die Diagramme zu den Kühlung- und Lautstärke-Top10 folgen gegen Abend oder zum Wochenende, da ich noch einige Vorbereitungen für die GamesCon zu erledigen habe.
> 
> ...


Erstmal ein Riesenlob für diese gelungene Übersicht! 
Kenne keine Vergleichbare, die die einzelnen Lüfter so setailliert beschreibt...

Da ich bisher nur gutes über den *Alpenföhn Wing Boost 120 *gelesen habe,
wundert mich seine Platzierung auf Platz 3 der 120mm-Lüfter kaum...

Allerdings scheint in der Tabelle davor etwas durcheinander geraten zu sein,
denn mit diesen Werten hätte der Lüfter kaum die 90,3% erreichen können.
(16,5 db(A) bei 52,15° ist kein Spitzenwert)

Ist er denn subjektiv bei niedrigen Drehzahlen so leise, wie man liest?


----------



## ile (31. August 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Sicher ein tolles Review, aber es wäre gut, wenn du in der Messtabelle noch eine Spalte "Laufgeräusch" hinzufügen könntest, das Auskunft gibt, wie stark die Störgeräusche neben dem Luftrauschen sind. Und den Sycthe SlipStream 120mm-Lüfter mit 800upm oder 1200upm könntest du noch testen. Sonst aber echt ein geiler und vor allem umfangreicher Artikel, Kompliment!


----------



## Hamburger Jung (5. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Sehr gutes Review, danke! Aber eine Frage, wieso ist der Multiframe S2 Lüfter nicht in die Top10 Liste aufgenommen worden, er ist mit dem PL-2 doch der effizienteste und leiseste Lüfter im Test.


----------



## 187Jay (5. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Wow, vielen Dank für diesen ausführlichen Test und die damit verbundene  Mühe. 
Da bin ich sehr froh schon seit vielen Monaten auf die Be Quiet Silent Wings USC zu setzen.

Greets,
Jay


----------



## xTc (7. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Der Multiframe hat es aufgrund des höhren Preises und der schlechteren Ausstattung nicht in die Top10 geschafft.

Weitere Lüfter sind gegen Ende des Monats geplant. 


MFg


----------



## Kaktus (7. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Mich würde mal wissen mit was du die Lautstärke gemessen hast.


----------



## Kötermän (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Wurden die Lüfter alle bei gleicher Drehzahl getestet?
Sieht nämlich nicht so aus und damit ist der Test ziemlich sinnlos für mich.
Ich wüsste nämlich gerne wie Laut sie sind und was für einen Durchsatz die Lüfter bei z.B. 500, 1000, 1500 RPM haben. Nur damit sieht man nämlich wie gut sie wirklich sind.

Schade, nur Computerbase macht scheinbar so einen Test. Wieso niemand anderes? Haben die den patentieren lassen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

@ xTc: Wie schauts aus, kommst du an die Aerocool Sharks ran?

Auch wenn du keine 92er führst, kannst du mir trotzdem einen 92er Lüfter empfehlen? Was hältst du von Revoltecs?


----------



## xTc (13. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> @ xTc: Wie schauts aus, kommst du an die Aerocool Sharks ran?



Die werden wohl mit dem Update ende September folgen.  Vertreten sind wohl jeweils ein 120mm und ein 140mm.


MFG


----------



## Mr.joker (16. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Erledigt - hier stand Mist! 

EDIT: Ich hätte es auch super gefunden, die Lüfter auf gleichen Geschwindigkeiten (soweit machbar) zu vergleichen. Dann hätte man direkt glasklar gesehen, zB. ein Slip Stream 140 ist auf 500 upm xx dB laut, ein z.B. Fractal Design xx dB... So kann man mit den Werten unter den jeweiligen Prozentangaben kaum etwas anfangen, denn z.B. o.g. Fractal Design Fan 140 mm dreht ja nur bis 600 upm, während der Slip Stream locker das doppelte macht.
Wär halt ne Menge Arbeit!


----------



## xTc (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Mal eine kleine Vorschau, zum kommenden Update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG


----------



## Uter (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ein 140er Wing Boost? Sowas gibts doch noch gar nicht oder?  
Wird wieder interessant


----------



## ile (18. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

 Kein 120mm-SlipStream? Schade.


----------



## Mr.joker (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Hab zufällig gesehen: Beim Noiseblocker PL-2 stimmen die "Spezifikationen im Überblick" nicht ganz.
Die Lautstärke wird von NB nicht mit 11, sondern mit 20 dB angeben.
Und der statische Druck nicht mit 1,027, sondern mit 1,269 mm H2O.
Siehe aktuelles Datenblatt von NB.


----------



## UnnerveD (20. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ah schön - die Aerocool Shark ^^


----------



## xTc (21. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

@ Mr.joker: hab es geändert. Aber bei mir steht 11 dB(A) auf der Verpackung. Schau mal bei den Bildern. 

Jop, die Sharks sind dabei, aber besonders der 140mm ist nicht gerade leise. 


MFG


----------



## Fandevarth (23. September 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Wow nettes Update was da von Dir kommt Ich bin schon tierisch gespannt wie der neue Wing Boost abschneidet. Wenn der bei Dir nämlich auch bestwerte erziehlt, dannhol ich mir den auf meinen Armageddon


----------



## Devil Dante (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Erst mal danke! So ein Lüftervergleich ist wirklich große Klasse!

Jetz hätte ich mal ne Frage und zwar ist es möglich die SilentWings Lüfter z.b. an einem Radiator zu befestigen, da die ja ein ganz eigenes Befestigungssystem haben?


----------



## xTc (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



Devil Dante schrieb:


> Erst mal danke! So ein Lüftervergleich ist wirklich große Klasse!
> 
> Jetz hätte ich mal ne Frage und zwar ist es möglich die SilentWings Lüfter z.b. an einem Radiator zu befestigen, da die ja ein ganz eigenes Befestigungssystem haben?



Eigentlich ist das möglich. Du musst lediglich die Schraube durch den Gummistopfen drücken und den Lüfter dann verschrauben. 

Wenn alles klappt gibt es morgen das erste kleinere Update mit weiteren Lüftern. 


MFG


----------



## xTc (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 49x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Und ein weiteres Update mit drei Lüftern geht online:


Alpenföhn Wing Boost 140mm
Enermax Cluster 120mm
Enermax Everest 120mm

Damit sind es nun 49 Lüfter im Test, weitere folgen in den kommenden Tagen. Viel Spaß beim Lesen. 


MFG


----------



## elohim (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 49x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

finde die den test sehr gut, und freue mich schon sehr auf das nächste update.

eine kleine anregung hätte ich aber:

ich fände es sehr hilfreich eine kurve y=(lautstärke) gegen x=(fördermenge oder kühlleistung) zu haben. dann hätte man halt alle wichtigen informationen in einem diagramm.

siehe
/images/coolers/140mm-fan-roundup/114_diagr_air_big(xbt).png
140 mm Fan Roundup (page 12) - X-bit labs

ansonsten aber sptitzenarbeit!


----------



## Devil Dante (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



xTc schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das möglich. Du musst lediglich die Schraube durch den Gummistopfen drücken und den Lüfter dann verschrauben.



Ja genau da liegt eben meine Befürchtung, dass die Schraube nicht durchpasst... geht die da wirklich durch?


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 49x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ich hab mal ne blöde frage, kann man 2 Scythe Slipstream 140 auf die H70 schnallen?


----------



## xTc (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 49x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne blöde frage, kann man 2 Scythe Slipstream 140 auf die H70 schnallen?



Ja kannst du dank der 120mm Bohrungen. Allerdings kann es sein, dass die Lüfter etwas überstehen. 


MFG


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 49x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Und hätte ich auch den Platz fürs überstehende im Aerocool Aeroengine II? Oder bekomm ich da Platzprobleme?

Ich will mir nächstes Jahr die H70 und die 2 140er holen.


----------



## xTc (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 49x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Und ein weiteres Update mit vier Lüftern geht online:


Aerocool Shark Fan 12cm Blue Edition
Aerocool Shark Fan 14cm Devil Red Edition
Prolimatech Blue Vortex 14
Prolimatech Red Vortex 14 LED

Damit sind es nun 53 Lüfter im Test, weitere folgen in den kommenden Tagen. Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Lesen. 

*Anmerkung: Die Leistungs- bzw. Lautstärke-Tabelle werde ich auch in den kommenden Tagen aktualisieren.*


MFG


----------



## GW-Player (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 49x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



xTc schrieb:


> Und ein weiteres Update mit *drei *Lüftern geht online:
> 
> 
> Aerocool Shark Fan 12cm Blue Edition
> ...




Entweder ich kann nicht richtig lesen oder du nicht richtig zählen


----------



## xTc (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 53x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ich kann nicht richtig zählen. 


MFG


----------



## UnnerveD (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 46x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



Devil Dante schrieb:


> Ja genau da liegt eben meine Befürchtung, dass die Schraube nicht durchpasst... geht die da wirklich durch?



Die passt durch, ist allerdings auf den ersten Zentimetern ein wenig fummelig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Devil Dante (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Danke dir ! Das ist schon mal eine gute Nachricht


----------



## xTc (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Und ein weiteres Update mit fünf Lüftern geht online:


Thermalright FDB 1300
Thermalright TY-140
Cooltek Black Crystal 120mm
Cooltek LED Fan Rot 120 mm
Cooltek LED Fan Blau 140 mm 


Damit sind es nun 58 Lüfter im Test. Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Lesen. 

*Anmerkung: Die Leistungs- bzw. Lautstärke-Tabelle werde ich morgen aktualisieren.*


MFG


----------



## Mr.joker (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Achtung: Der *Thermalright TY-140* ist *nicht* wie in den "Spezifikationen im Überblick" angegeben *25 mm breit, sondern 26,5 mm*! Das kann man auch auf einem der Produkt(verpackungs)fotos erkennen.
Könnte mitunter sehr ärgerlich werden, wenn man sich diesen Lüfter ausgehend von "normalen" Lüftermaßen kauft und dann feststellt, er passt nicht.

Die Lüfterpolizei


----------



## Mr.joker (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ah, ich sehe, du bist grad dran, die neuen Lüfter einzupflegen!

Was mich interessieren würde: Wie weit lassen sich der 


Thermalright TY-140 und der
Alpenföhn Wing Boost 140
per PWM-Signal runter regeln?

Beim TY-140 werden (vom Hersteller) schlappe 900 upm angegeben, das mag ich gar nicht so recht glauben! Und laut deinem Test, konntest du ihn ja auch wenigstens auf 50%, sprich 650 upm runterregeln. Hast du zufällig mal probiert, wie weit runter der noch ginge?
Und beim Wing Boost würde ich natürlich auch hoffen, dass da noch etwas mehr geht!


----------



## elohim (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ich habe momentan zwei ty140 über eine 3 stufige (5,7,12v) Lüftersteurung angeschlossen. Jedenfalls macht er bei 5v da keine probleme, was betriebs oder anlaufspannung angeht. ich kann das mit der pwm steurung aber auch mal testen.


was den test anngeht, scheinen sich ja meine erfahrungen mit dem ty140 bestätigt zu haben, gibt ja fast keinen anderen lüfter mit einem ähnlich guten lautstärke/leistungs-verhältnis. ich bekomme bald zwei von den prolimatech lüftern. mal gucken, wie mir die so zusagen, laut test solllten die ja ne spur schlechter sein...
danke @xtc für die mühe....


----------



## Fandevarth (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ich hab grad auch mal versucht, wie weit der Wing Boost 140 in den Keller gehen kann. Bei mir geht das Teil bis 340 U/min runter....


----------



## Phan (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Für den Wingboost kann ich das bestätigen.


----------



## GW-Player (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



Fandevarth schrieb:


> Ich hab grad auch mal versucht, wie weit der Wing Boost 140 in den Keller gehen kann. Bei mir geht das Teil bis 340 U/min runter....





Phan schrieb:


> Für den Wingboost kann ich das bestätigen.


Startet dann auch noch bei einer handelsüblichen Lüftersteuerung oder mit Widerständen ohne Kickoff-Funktion? (Heißt das so? , ich meine auf jeden Fall die Funktion wo bei Start die volle Spannung anliegt um somit zu garantieren das der Lüfter anläuft)


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Super, wieder neue Lüfter. 

Sag mal, könntest du mal bei Zeiten was testen? 
Was ist sinnvoller, einen Lüfter nehmen, der 800 oder 1000rpm dreht und ihn so betreiben oder einen Lüfter per Adapter/Lüftersteuerung auf diese Drehzahl runterregeln?
Wer hat mehr Durchsatz, wer kühlt trotz gleicher Drehzahl besser?


----------



## xTc (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



Fandevarth schrieb:


> Ich hab grad auch mal versucht, wie weit der Wing Boost 140 in den Keller gehen kann. Bei mir geht das Teil bis 340 U/min runter....



Also ich habe mein Muster bis auf 400rpm bekommen, darunter zickt die Lüftersteuerung.  Der Lüfter dreht aber weiterhin, nur das RPM-Signal geht flöten.


MFG


----------



## oxoViperoxo (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Der Verbesserer nochmal 

Du hast 2mal den Cluster drin. Sprich: Statt des Everests steht in der Überschrift "Cluster"


----------



## alm0st (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Sehr sehr schönes Review!!! Leider sind die Bilder zur Top 10 Kühlleistung und Lautstärke down


----------



## Joel:D (1. November 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ich musste zwar Jahre beim Laden warten aber dennoch ein Schönes Review
(Beim Prolimatech Blue Vortex ist noch ein kleiner Fehler da sind die Spezifikationen vom Wingboost 140)


----------



## Dommerle (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Klasse Test! Danke!


----------



## Bruce112 (2. November 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

hi ich überlege mier den *Arctic-Cooling F12 PWM*

*zu kaufen als Gehäuse lüfter *

*+ Cpu Kühler die sache ist ob der 4pin anschluß hatt *

*und ich hab momentan den Xigmatek lüfter led 120 mm in orange drin .*
*Welche lüfter ist eigentlich in den E7 serie netzteil drin habb den 600 watt Straight power *


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Vernesserung: Bei Enermax Cluster hast du Alpenföhn Wing Boost 140 drinstehen, ansonsten echt hilfreich!


----------



## dorndi (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Vielen Dank für diesen Test, welcher alles bisher da gewesene in den Schatten stellt.
Du hast mir sehr bei der Kaufentscheidung geholfen. 

mfg dorndi


----------



## karod3 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Hi,

wie sieht es jetzt mit der TOP10 Lautstärke Liste aus?

Wann wird diese wieder eingefügt??
Das wäre schon wichtig für mich.

Denn ich suche aktuell 140mm Lüfter für meinen Radiator. Sie sollen Leise sein und mit etwa 500-600 RPM laufen.


----------



## Atrox (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Eins A der Test


----------



## Invidia (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



karod3 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie sieht es jetzt mit der TOP10 Lautstärke Liste aus?
> 
> ...




Gleiche Anfrage möchte ich hiermit auch stellen.


----------



## p00nage (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



Invidia schrieb:


> Gleiche Anfrage möchte ich hiermit auch stellen.



deswegen bin ich auf diesen Test gestoßen


----------



## Invidia (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ja TS meldet sich anscheint schon länger nicht mehr. Echt schade, aber bin auch so fündig geworden. Als 140er bzw. 120er sind die neuen Scythe SlipStreams echt gut. Im Netz findet man ein paar Reviews.


----------



## karod3 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ja, nur für mich nicht zu gebrauchen am Radiator, da 120mm Bohrung.
Ich habe jetzt die blauen Noiseblocker XK2 und bin erst mal zufrieden.
Meinen alten 120mm Slipstream haben nach 1,5 Jahren alle geklackert.


----------



## p00nage (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

welchen meinst du von beiden ? 
1. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe Slip Stream 800 rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) Scythe Slip Stream 800 rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) 78062
2. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe S-FLEX Fan SFF21D - 800 rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) Scythe S-FLEX Fan SFF21D - 800 rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) 78018

der 2. soll ja laut datenblatt leiser sein
und der sieht find ich auch nett aus 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - white LED ( 120x120x25mm ) Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - white LED ( 120x120x25mm ) 78152


----------



## karod3 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ich habe mal meinen Beitrag #133 mit Links ergänzt. Das sollte es klarer gestalten.


----------



## lukyluke (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Schöner Test nur sind die Bilder vom Alpenföhn Wing Boost 140mm beim Wing Bosst 120mm. Sie sind verkehrt herum sortiert  kann man auch verstehen bei so vielen Bildern usw. 
LG lukyluke


----------



## Iceman001 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Toller Test.
LG


----------



## Yakuza (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Eine Frage hätte ich da allerdings! Warum ist der Silverstone AP121 in der aktuellen Ausgabe auf Platz 1 bei den 120mm Lüftern und hier im Roundup nur auf Platz 13?
Genauso bei den 140mm. In der aktuellen Ausgabe ist der Silent Wings USC auf Platz 1 und der Scythe Slip Stream nur auf Platz 9 und hier auf Platz 1. Kann mir das einer bitte mal erklären und mir sagen, welchen ich nun kaufen soll


----------



## boxleitnerb (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Super Test!

Ich hab 9xNoiseblocker PK2 auf meinem Mora 3 und die sind sehr leise. Allerdings quietschen sie im Anlaufbereich - ist das normal?


----------



## mMn (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Spitzen RoundUp! 

Würden die Prolimatech Red Vortex 14 LED von ihren Leuchteffekten zu den Xigmatek XLF-F1256 passen? Oder sollte ich lieber zu den Xigmatek XLF-F1455 greifen.


----------



## Warlock54 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

ich versteh nicht ganz, warum der cooler master r4 mi 2000 umdrehungen nicht im test dabei ist. den haben doch viele und der wird des öfteren empfohlen. weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich ihn mir kaufen sol oder nicht. Kann man den vllt auch noch testen? mfG


----------



## Dukex2 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Es wurde ganz am Anfang schon mal gefragt doch wie ich sehe wurde der Cooler Master Excalibur noch nicht in das Round-up aufgenommen. Verworfen oder noch geplant?


----------



## extreme24 (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ich habe den Slip Stream 140 PWM Testsieger auf einem Kühler Grand Kama Cross.

*Seit gestern im PC..*

 *und extrem laut..*

*Mindestens so laut wie ein 8 cm Lüfter.*


----------



## Chris_1982 (14. April 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ich habe mal eine Frage..in der nächsten Zeit möchte ich mein neues System zusammenbauen.

Ich besitzte ein Corsair Obsidian 800D, oben am Gehäuse sind 3 Lüfter montiert.

Zwei Noiseblocker einer links und rechts. In der Mitte ist ein Scythe Slip Stream 120 Kaze - JYUNI 1900 RPM

Der Lüfter ist wenn er im Betrieb ist so gut wie das einzigste was man deutlich hört wenn der PC in Betrieb ist.

Momentan sind alle Lüfter am Netzteil angeschlossen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Lüfter runterzustellen

das er nicht mehr so laut ist?

lg


----------



## _chris_ (14. April 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/34068-how-wie-bastel-ich-mir-einen-12v-auf-7-5-volt-adapter-fuer-gehaeuseluefter.html

Hier kannst du dir Lüfteradapter bauen und dadurch solltest du den Lüfter leise bekommen.


----------



## Chris_1982 (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

danke


----------



## PalimPalim0815 (17. April 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*



Chris_1982 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Lüfter runterzustellen
> 
> das er nicht mehr so laut ist?



Wenn dir die Bastellei zu viel Arbeit ist gibt es auch Adapter zu kaufen:

auf 9,5 Volt:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin zu 3-Pin Spannungsadapter 12V auf 9.5V

auf 7 Volt:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin zu 4-Pin Spannungsadapter 12V auf 7V

auf 5 Volt:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin zu 4-Pin Spannungsadapter 12V auf 5V


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Täusch ich mich, oder ist der Alpenföhn Föhn 140 ein echter Geheimtip zum Be quiet 140 ?
Er ist leiser und kühlt mehr ? Kann das sein ? Wieso ist er dann nicht in der Liste weiter vorne ?
Wegen billig-Verpackung und lausiger Ausstattung ? Immerhin gibts das Ding für 6,90 Euro


----------



## DrunkenJedi (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Habe mal eine Frage zum Einbau. Ich habe drei Lüfter für meinen Midgard bestellt. Vorne und hinten ist mir der Einbau klar. Den dritten wollte ich oben einbauen. Soll der die Luft raussauegn oder reinblasen? Nach draußen transportieren macht denke ich mehr Sinn, oder? Warme Luft steigt ja schließlich nach oben...


----------



## PalimPalim0815 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Rausblasen macht erstmal auf jeden Fall mehr Sinn. Das gesamte system erzeugt hitze und die muss so gut es geht abgeführt werden. 
Wenn du allerdings denkst, dass der CPU-Kühler zu wenig Luft bekommt, kannst du den Lüfter (am besten mit einem Staubschutzfilter,es sein denn Staub macht dir nichts aus) auch reinsaugen lassen.
Das sollte jedoch auch nicht gegen dein "Lüftungskonzept" sein.
Wenn der Lüfter am CPU-Kühler zB waagerecht hängt (dh parallel zum Deckel) solltest du den oberen definitiv rauspusten lassen und in dem Fall(sofern das nötig ist) den hinteren reinsaugen lassen.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (15. September 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

den neuen enermax in der t.b silence /appolisch pcgh edition kannste an den rann kommen und den mal testen ?


----------



## Tranix (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Super Roundup 

Dank dir, weiß ich jetzt das es bei mir die Enermax Cluster werden


----------



## Rail (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

echt geiler test danke!


----------



## ralle_h (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Wow, klasse Thread.

Kaum zu glauben dass mir der bisher noch nicht aufgefallen ist


----------



## Birnenmann (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ich hab ne generelle Frage zu den Enermax Lüftern. Wurde die Lautstärke für diesen roundup real getestet? Denn Enermax gibt fast bei jeder Serie nur den mindestwert bei geringen Umdrehungen an. Der Apollish Vegas ist glaube ich mit 18dB(A) angegeben. Reale Test haben aber gezeigt, dass er bei normalen hohen Umdrehungen auf 48-53dB(A) kommt!!!!!

Dann noch ein Test-Wunsch. Mich würden bei den 140ern folgende interessieren (ob die Lautstärkeangaben stimmen):
- Zaward Gold G3 140mm 800rpm (108,79m3/h, 11dB(A))
- Sharkoon SilentEagle 140rpm 800rpm (93,9m3/h, 12,4dB(A))

wäre ja phenomenal, wenn es in erster Linie um "Stille" geht.


Bei den 120ern:
- Tacens Ventus II (151m3/h und 20dB(A)), der Name hört sich billig an und wenn man die Webpage besucht, muss man die Supportadresse suchen, da sie nicht unter support aufgeführt ist. Nützliche Daten zeigt die Webpage aber zum Lüfter. Auf meine Support-Anfrage vor einem Monat habe ich übrigens keeien Antwort erhalten (nur so am Rande, ist ja auch immer ein Hinweis auf den Hersteller).
- Akasa Black Fan (auto thermal) AK-174BKT-B (Achtung gibt auch einen AK-174BK-B, den meine ich nicht)
- Zaward Golf Fan G3 (ZG3-120B oder 120D) (besonders interessant Lautstärke bei geringeren rpm)
- SilverStone FM121 (hier auch interesant Lautstärke bei geringeren rpm)

Sind nur Wunschvorstellungen, will hier keinem auf die Nerven gehen.


----------



## Uter (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Die Messmethodik steht im Text. 

Herstellerangaben kannst du gerade bei der Lautstärke komplett vergessen, die sind keineswegs vergleichbar.


----------



## Birnenmann (19. März 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ok, stimmt, da hätte ich genaueer lesen sollen.



Uter schrieb:


> Herstellerangaben kannst du gerade bei der Lautstärke komplett vergessen, die sind keineswegs vergleichbar.


 
Danke, deshalb hab ich sie ja zum Test vorgeschlagen, damit man die Lautstärke in einem System unter gleichen Bedingungen vergleichen kann.


----------



## Lyph (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Super übersichtlicher und aussagekräftiger Review 

Wird es in naher Zukunft ein Update mit neuen Modellen geben, die man dann mit den älteren direkt vergleichen könnte?


----------



## krolf (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Zehn 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Danke , sehr gut gemacht ;
Werde mir warscheinlich 2x NoiseBlocker BlackSilentPRO PL-2 holen , kann jmd berichten wie die so laufen in Airflow? 

Gruß


----------



## 10203040 (3. September 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Guten Tag,

der Thread ist ja schon älter und ich wollte meine Lüfter austauschen.

Sind die immernoch aktuell? Oder gibt es bessere, ich mein das war ja von 2010?. Oder soll ich mir ein extra Thread aufmachen, weiß nicht wieviele hier reinschauen die sich aktuell damit auskennen was quasi das beste auf dem Markt ist an Lüftern.


----------



## henk (3. September 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Naja, einige Modelle sind nachwievor aktuell, andere wiederum schon längst EOL. Der Test ist halt schon recht veraltet, mittlerweile gibt es auch sehr viele gute Lüfter, die bei erscheinen des Tests noch nicht erhältlich waren.


----------



## 10203040 (3. September 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Das ist mir bewusst, darum frag ich ja ;D.

Vielleicht schaut ja einer rein der sich aktuell damit beschäftigt hat, hat bei mir ja auch noch Zeit.


----------



## henk (3. September 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Welche Anforderungen müssen denn die Lüfter erfüllen? Einfach nur zu sagen ich brauche Lüfter reicht leider nicht...


----------



## 10203040 (3. September 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

120mm, leise aber effektiv. Leds brauch ich nicht, wenn doch dann sollte es den Rest nicht beeinflussen. Blaue Lüfter wären toll, aber wie ich sehe gibt es da wohl kaum ohne Leds? Wie sind die _EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120 Wing Boost blau_?

Ansonsten schwarz oder weiß, schlicht^^

Wieviel weiß ich nicht, je nach Preis tausch ich vllt alle aus das ich nicht 3 verschiedene drinn habe.

Ach ich werde mir wrs einen 965 kaufen und ein Define R4 dieses Jahr. Falls das eine Rolle spielt, Wärmeentwicklung ob ich da Lüfter mit höherem Durchsatz brauche oder so kp.


----------



## Birnenmann (4. September 2012)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Also, wenn es nur um blau ginge, da gibt es schon einiges, ob das dann für dich gut ist (leise, genügend Kühlleistung) musst du selbst entscheiden.

Die Zaward Golf III Modelle sind in verschiedenen Farben auch ohne LED und mit verschiedenem Funktionsumfang erhältlich. Die haben vieel Durchsatz, sodass man sie schön runterregeln kann.
Blau wäre z.B. ZG3-120D Achte bitte auf deren Homepage und bei Geizhals genau auf die Buchstabenendungen, die beeziehen sich nämlich leider nicht nur auf die Farbe, sondern auch um den Funktionsumfang.

Wenn du mal bei Geizhals.at/deutschland guckst, da sind auch Bildchen dabei. ACHTUNG: bei den Enermax Lüftern ist bei Geizhals immer die geringste Lautstärke angegeben und nicht die, wenn sie voll aufdrehen. Verschiedene Enermax sind bekannt dafür, dass sie in vieleen Reallife Situation extrem laut sind (bis 40dB(A)) z.B. der Enermax Apollish Vegas (google Tests).
Die T.B. Silence sind aber wie der Name sagt sehr leise und lassen sich auch Regeln. Haben im Maximum weniger Durchsatz als z.B. die Zaward, aber 161m3/h brauchen vielee gar nicht.
Die Enermax gibt es aus Acrylplastik in blau, welche Modelle das genau sind, bitte selbst gucken. Du kannst die LEDs ja auch einfach nicht anschließen.

Ansonsten AC Ryan hat blaue Acryl, genauso AeroCool. Ob die Gut sind, weiß ich nicht (googlen). Akasa auch. Von Antec gab es ein Netzteil in dem ein blauer Lüfter war (glaube TruePower Serie) und die haben auch welche aus blauem Acryl (heißt sogar Antec blue) oder mit schwarzem Rahmen aber blauem "Propeller" (TwoCool Blue, aber bei GEizhals nur 140mm, schau mal bei Antec selber).


----------



## Dilema (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

@PCGH
ist schon ein neuer roundup geplant?

ich habe noch einen vorschlag für den nächsten roundup. ich finde es, sry, ziemlich schwachsinnig nach lüfterauslastung (50%, 75%, 100%) zu testen. mag sein dass sich jetzt irgendwer zum aufschrei verpflichtet fühlt weil er daran irgendwas tolles findet, aber mal ehrlich, entscheident ist luftmenge bezogen auf lautstärke. drehzahl oder volt spielt da keine rolle.
diese 3 spalten mit den 3 lüfterauslatungen machen es unglaublich schwer die wirklich guten lüfter zu finden, weil sich kühlleistung und lautstärke überhaupt nicht linear zueinander verhalten. also ist jetzt ein lüfter mit 42°C und 18db besser oder einer mit 45°C und 15db?.... kann man gar nicht sagen.

daher:
viel hilfreicher wäre es beim nächsten roundup, sich 2-3 bestimmte kühlleistungen beim cpu rauszusuchen und dann die lautstärke zu messen. wie es zb hier gemacht ist:
Test: Noiseblocker 140-mm-Lüfter - Lautstärke - hardwaremax.net
(schallpegel bei identischer kühlleistung)

auch wenn man den lüfter nur als gehäuselüfter einsetzten will, ist so ein test viel hilfreicher.
oder man macht es andersrum, sucht sich 3 db werte aus für fast unhörbar/leise/moderat und gibt die kühlleistung des lüfters dazu an.
oder man baut sich einen tunnel, der enger wird und am ende wird bei 3 bestimmten lautstärken die luftgeschwindigkeit gemessen. am andern ende ist natürlich der lüfter mit entkopplernippeln installiert.

und bitte einen testaufbau wählen, der die messungen der 120er und 140er vergleichbar macht, also den gleichen 120er cpu kühler.
und der scythe gentle typhoon sollte mit drin sein. es gibt komischerweise kaum tests zu dem, aber wenn man einen findet, ist er mit abstand der beste.
und die lüfter ein paar stunden einlaufen lassen, weil es angeblich lüfter gibt, bei denen dann ein lagerschleifen verschwindet. es muss nicht unmittelbar vor dem test sein, sie sollen nur schon etwas gelaufen haben in ihrem leben.
einige erfolgreiche altbekannte lüfter sollten natürlich auch dabei sein, damit man weiß, ob sich eine neuanschaffung lohnt.


----------



## Birnenmann (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Sofern das gemacht wird möchte ich folgende 120mm-Modelle vorschlagen:

- nochmal alle *Enermax* Varianten (Apollish, Vegas, Magma, Twister, *T.B. Silence* etc. pp.)
- bitte mal einen der lauteren, leistungsstärkeren Enermax mit einem Xigmatek 120mm (XAF-F1255 PWM) mit gleichem Aussehen vergleichen.
*- Zaward Golf III 120mm, 2000rpm
- Tacens Ventus II 120mm (und andere)
- Akasa Black Fan Series (AK-174BKT-B)*
- Scythe Glide Stream 120 1600rpm (SY1225HB12H)
*- Scythe Slip Stream (kaze-Jyuni?) 120 PWM Adjustable (SY1225SL12HPVC)*
- Scythe ultra Kaze
*- SilenX iXtrema Pro (IXP-76-18), Achtung, hat 3,8cm Dicke
- SilenX Effizio Quiet LED Fan Series 120mm blau (EFX-12-15B oder 15T oder 15R)*
- Xigmatek XAF-F1255 PWM 120mm (CFP-DXGWL-KU5) (siehe oben, hatte den und er war übrigens lauter als ein billig Delta Lüfter, der mit 38dB(A) angegeben wurde, bei gleicher Leistung, obwhohl der Xigmatek nur 28dB(A) haben sollte.
- NZXT FX 120LB (FX-120LB)
- Super Flower SF-F101-W-BK schwarz 120mm (wäre ja auch mal interessant schrottige mitzutesten)
- Cooler Master Excalibur 120x120x25mm, 600-2000rpm (R4-EXBB-20PK-R0)
- SilverStone FM121 inkl. Lüftersteuerung; müsste identisch zu "Silverstone FM1221 mit fan control" sein.
- "Smartcooler LFM1512"
- Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-4
*- Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-P*
- Thermaltake Thunderblade
*- Antec Pro DBB
- Antec TriCool DBB*
- Akasa Ultra Quiet Viper Series

*AMOK LAUF!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Birnenmann (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ist jetzt eigentlich nochmal ein neuer Roundup geplant?


----------



## Berserkus (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Fänd ich auch gut.

Ich suche aktuell für mein Coolermaster Saidon 120XL, 2 Leisere aber bessere Lüfter. Am liebsten 140mm die auf 120mm befestigt werden können.
Das ist wohl nicht so ganz einfach, da die Lüfter wohl gut "druck" machen müssen.


----------



## RUHRPOTT_FINEST (3. März 2014)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Hallo, ich suche für meinen PC zwei oder drei Lüfter weiß nun aber nicht was momentan das beste von der Kühlleistung und Geräuschkulisse ist, habe im moment Coolermaster JetFlo 120 verbaut und möchte diese durch Leistungsstärkere und ruhigere tauschen, da hier genug Fachleute am Werk sind die Plan davon haben frage ich einfach mal hier nach ob mir jemand was aktuelles empfehlen kann was deutlich besser ist als meine Coolermaster JetFlo 120.

Lieben dank und Grüße


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (6. März 2014)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ich finde es witzig, keiner von diesen Lüftern bewegt mehr Luft als mein Scythe Grand Flex, auch wenn die meisten teurer sind 
Selbst keiner von den 140mm


----------



## Birnenmann (7. März 2014)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Un die Lautstärke im Vergleich zu den anderen?

Welches Modell hast du Scythe Grand Flex in Lüfter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Naja, 4,55H20/mm statischer Druck klingt viel. Die müssen ja quasi kleben.


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (7. März 2014)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Ja, man hört sie nicht wirklich, sondern nur den gigantischen Luftstrom also ein Rauschen. Ich kaufe nur noch Scythe. Gibt viel Kühlleistung für wenig Geld


----------



## retroelch (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Super ausführlich.

Meine Fresse hast du dir Arbeit gemacht.

Aber echt top.
Bisher noch nie etwas besseres gesehen.


----------



## KnSN (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

Hallo @ll. 

Ich habe ein Anliegen, welches denjenigen betrifft, wer schon einmal mit der Stromversorgung von Lüftern ein wenig in diese Richtung experimentiert hat. 

Ich habe folgende Lüfter - siehe Signatur: 
- Aerocool Lightning 
- Aerocool Shark Fan 

Diese Lüfter-Modelle bieten als Besonderheit die Kopplung eines weiteren Lüfters bzw. von weiteren Lüftern. 

Dem Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E/IB-E Extreme liegt ein Adapter-Kabel zur Fusion zweier Lüfter bei, welches als Besonderheit zusätzliche Leistungsaufnahme per drittem Strang zum Netzteil ausgehend bereitstellen kann. 

An sich ein sehr tolles Equipment, bei dem man nicht lange hinzuschauen braucht, um zu erkennen, dass dieses dem Konzept der aufgezählten Aerocool-Lüfter entspricht, sodass ich mich indirekt hinterrage, ob denn jene Konstruktionsweise nicht sogar mit diesen Lüftern realisierbar ist, wenngleich ein Adapter von 12V auf 7V oder 5V dazwischengespannt gehört, dennoch ist es theoretisch dasselbe. 

Kann ich diese Lüfter so in den Verbund nehmen, um sie mit Strom von dem Netzteil zu versorgen und dennoch weiterhin die Regelung per ITE/HTE des Mainboards zu gewährleisten und um des Weiteren die Transistoren des Super I/O Controllers per Mini-Molex-Header zu entlasten und um zugleich die Leistungsaufnahme von den Lüftern zu steigern, um so ihre volle Leistung zu entfalten, welche bei Verbund mehrerer Lüfter sukzessive schwindet? 
Ich kopple die Lüfter wie folgt an das Mainboard: 
- 1x Aerocool Shark Fan 140mm + 1x Aerocool Shark Fan 140mm @ 3-Pin (Aussteuerung über den Transistor erfolgt per Versorgungsspannung) 
- 1x Aerocool Shark Fan 120mm + 1x Aerocool Lightning 140mm @ 3-Pin (Aussteuerung über den Transistor erfolgt per Versorgungsspannung) 
- 1x Aerocool Lightning 120mm + 1x Aerocool Lightning 120mm + 1x Aerocool Lightning 120mm @ 3-Pin (Aussteuerung über den Transistor erfolgt per Versorgungsspannung) 
- 1x Be Quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 135mm + 1x Be Quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 135mm @ 4-Pin (Aussteuerung über den Transistor erfolgt per Pulsweitenmodulation) 

Regelbare Header besitzt das Mainboard noch einen in PWM-Ausführung, daher vorerst keinen ernsthaften Nutzwert. 

Ist dieses Vorhaben so umsetzbar, oder benötige ich einen Vorwiderstand in Richtung Transistor, um die von dem Netzteil zugeführte Leistung nicht auf ihn zu wirken? 
Hat die PCGH schon einmal dermaßen mit Lüftern experimentiert, geschweige denn sich den Kopf zerbrochen, welche alternative Möglichkeit geboten wird, um Lüfter im Mehrfachverbund mit mehr Leistung zu versorgen? 
Ich meine, dass dieses Vorhaben, welches ich intendiere, gewiss eine breite Interessensgruppe anspricht.


----------



## Aldeguerra (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Roundup] Das große PCGHX-Lüfter-Roundup 2010 - Update: 58x 120mm/140mm Lüfter im Test*

sticky!


----------

